# WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out



## Not Lying

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

It is shaping up a great episode, looking forward to every segment mentioned in the previews. Wondering mostly where will this Kalisto/Dolph/Apollo stuff is heading.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Even though that finish was so horribly botched last week, still looking forward to Harper vs. Styles regardless. And the 2/3 Falls Becky/Mickie match. Still don't want the Cena/Nikki vs. Miz/Maryse match but hopefully we get some good interactions on the mic.

Chairs match? Apollo vs. Dolph? Lol. I'll say it again, call a freaking audible already.

Oh, and they aren't anywhere near Green Bay tonight are they? After last night, I think they beat Corpus Christi for worst crowd in America.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

A two out of three falls match between Becky and Mickie for the title would have been great at WrestleMania. Still, I'll take seeing it tonight.

Harper/Styles should be a good match, MizTV should be a fun segment and I hope Ambrose/Corbin continues to buildup well.


----------



## I Love Angelina

*Over-stacking the show*

Doesnt the smackdown card seem over-stacked? 

Dolph vs Apollo - Chairs
Harper vs Styles - Title shot
Becky vs Aunty Mickie - 2 out of 3 falls

Too stacked. Ideally, one key match per hour man.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Over-stacking the show*

I mean, you still do have one key match per hour. Becky/Mickie for hour 1 and Styles/Harper for hour 2.

No one cares about Dolph vs. Apollo because people don't care about Apollo as a face. So I don't consider that a key match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Have a feeling Smackdown will be amazing this week.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

I'm happy the women are getting stipulation matches. 

But jesus, I didn't except for them to speed through every popular match type in like 4 months. A ladder match is like the only thing they haven't done at this point.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Some decent stuff to look forward to tonight.

Despite the controversial and botchy ending of last week, Harper vs Styles was always going to be the plan for this week. Intrigued to see what goes down, Harper winning clean? Can't see it myself.

Hopefully tonight marks the end of the Becky vs Mickie feud, they really need to break away from it and get both in the title picture.

Ziggler vs Crews, meh! I really want to see Dillinger get called up and take on Ziggler, Dillinger is hot, Crews & Kalisto are not, it could be the perfect way to get Dolph's heel turn back on track.

Still not keen on the Cena/Nikki vs Miz/Maryse angle; however I can see some lit segments happening leading up to Mania', the interactions between Miz & Cena could be great.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Hope they give the Becky/Mickie match time. Hate 2 out of 3 falls match that go 10 minutes


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

- Will AJ Styles or Luke Harper go on to main event Wrestlemania 33 in the WWE title match?
- How will Alexa Bliss celebrate her second women's title win?
- Will Dean Ambrose get even with Baron Corbin for attacking him after he got eliminated?
- Will Dolph Ziggler finally dispose of Apollo Crews once and for all?
- What does Nikki Bella have to say to Maryse after costing her the match last week?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Looks like a really solid show. Looking forward to the two out of three falls match as well as Harper vs. Styles. Normally don't like chairs matches but Kalisto and Corbin was good at TLC so I'll give it a shot. (Just figured out Kalisto isn't in it, so I don't have any expectations).


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Preview sounds quite neat.

I'm staying hyped !


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Should be a great show tonight!


----------



## redban

*Re: Over-stacking the show*



I Love Angelina said:


> Doesnt the smackdown card seem over-stacked?
> 
> Dolph vs Apollo - Chairs
> Harper vs Styles - Title shot
> Becky vs Aunty Mickie - 2 out of 3 falls
> 
> Too stacked. Ideally, one key match per hour man.


That they stacked the card might hint that one match might get dropped per the storyline. I think Shane McMahon reviews the footage and announces that AJ lost, which kills Harper vs AJ and also commences the epic, once-in-a-lifetime, can't-miss rivalry between The Phenomenal One and Shane O'Mac.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Styles will probably pin Harper down one-two-three and the ref will rule it a double pin.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


WAIT there's a main roster show ACTUALLY building MORE than one feud to WM? 











The entire WWE Title set up, the woman's division are REAL drawing factors on the blue brand, sure Cena/Styles/Miz ect could all be used differently towards the BIG SHOW but compare that with Monday's than my friends......

#SaveMESmackdown


----------



## Crasp

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*



JC00 said:


> Hope they give the Becky/Mickie match time. Hate 2 out of 3 falls match that go 10 minutes


Holy shit yes. Short 2/3 falls matches are such nonsense. I'm assuming there's a reason for the stip though. Guessing they'll fight to a 1-1 tie and then interferance or something.


----------



## bradatar

They could have Apollo Crews talk for an hour and it'd be better than RAW last night.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

Please have Shane McMahon come out and say that the match isn't going ahead because it was CLEAR that Styles' feet touched first.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*



DammitC said:


> - Will Dean Ambrose get even with Baron Corbin for attacking him after he got eliminated?


Dean hadn't been eliminated when Corbin attacked him btw  He just pulled him from the ring and attacked him. Dean snuck back in and tried to eliminate Harper and Styles a few minutes later and they eliminated him.

Speaking of that, I wonder what we'll get from Dean and Corbin tonight...


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean hadn't been eliminated when Corbin attacked him btw  He just pulled him from the ring and attacked him. Dean snuck back in and tried to eliminate Harper and Styles a few minutes later and they eliminated him.
> *
> Speaking of that, I wonder what we'll get from Dean and Corbin tonight...*



I expect more brawling and potential Corbin beating down Ambrose tonight. With Mania title match set for Mania most likely after tonight. I wouldn't be surprised if they set a Ambrose/Corbin IC title match for Smackdown next week. There's only so many brawls and attacks they can do before having a match. Then next week either Ambrose will beat Corbin with roll up or something. Which will lead to either 6-7 man ladder match at Mania. Or Ambrose/Corbin next week will finish in DQ or double count out and they will set up falls count anywhere re-match at Mania. Depending on the set up for the match they have at Mania.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Over-stacking the show*



I Love Angelina said:


> Doesnt the smackdown card seem over-stacked?
> 
> Dolph vs Apollo - Chairs
> Harper vs Styles - Title shot
> Becky vs Aunty Mickie - 2 out of 3 falls
> 
> Too stacked. Ideally, one key match per hour man.


Well, if you wanna get bored out of your mind for a couple of hours or three there's always Raw.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*



imthegame19 said:


> I expect more brawling and potential Corbin beating down Ambrose tonight. With Mania title match set for Mania most likely after tonight. I wouldn't be surprised if they set a Ambrose/Corbin IC title match for Smackdown next week. There's only so many brawls and attacks they can do before having a match. Then next week either Ambrose will beat Corbin with roll up or something. Which will lead to either 6-7 man ladder match at Mania. Or *Ambrose/Corbin next week will finish in DQ or double count out and they will set up falls count anywhere re-match at Mania.* Depending on the set up for the match they have at Mania.


Yeah, that could work or they could be put in tag matches to drag it out. Maybe Corbin could injure Ambrose to the point that it leaves him off the show for like a week.

Everyone else on Smackdown pretty much have matches set for WrestleMania. I hope they put guys like Kalisto, Crews, and Ziggler in the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*

I am ready for Smackdown


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*



DammitC said:


> - Will AJ Styles or Luke Harper go on to main event Wrestlemania 33 in the WWE title match?
> - How will Alexa Bliss celebrate her second women's title win?
> - Will Dean Ambrose get even with Baron Corbin for attacking him after he got eliminated?
> - Will Dolph Ziggler finally dispose of Apollo Crews once and for all?
> - What does Nikki Bella have to say to Maryse after costing her the match last week?
> 
> Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/28 - Styles and Harper Battle It Out*



starsfan24 said:


> Looks like a really solid show. Looking forward to the two out of three falls match as well as Harper vs. Styles. Normally don't like chairs matches but Kalisto and Corbin was good at TLC so I'll give it a shot. (Just figured out Kalisto isn't in it, so I don't have any expectations).


Have a link for your signature.


----------



## 3ku1

Solid card. Kills boring Raw already. The draft split has really exposed how thin Raws roster is. I don't think Styles needs to main event wm. Before the Indy boys jump all over me. He's a great year. I'm sure when Wyatt drops the belt to Orton. Styles can feud with him post mania. So give Harper his mania main event. It won't happen again.

How well Bliss celebrate? Probably rubbing it in Naomi's face. Who incidentally has just been. Taken off a few WWE live events. And replaced by Asuka.


----------



## BrieMode

I'm ready for the A show :clap


----------



## Shishara

Let maryse fight for girls championship,and send bella back in reality show shit,she doesnt belong in wrestling bussiness...

and i hope match between AJ and Shane is HIAC,so we can see Styles clash from top of the cell


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Luke Harper in a main event...to determine who main events WrestleMania for SmackDown....in a WWE Championship match....in 2017.

Letter that fucking sink in for a minute. It's good to be part of the blue brand. :clap


----------



## AllenNoah

Shishara said:


> Let maryse fight for girls championship,and send bella back in reality show shit,she doesnt belong in wrestling bussiness...
> 
> and i hope match between AJ and Shane is HIAC,so we can see Styles clash from top of the cell


Yeah...that'd kill at least one of them. So no, let's not do that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Going to be a great show tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

We’re not anywhere near Green Bay tonight are we? Seriously, that has to be the new WOAT crowd.


----------



## Mango13

Time for the A show :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

TD Stinger said:


> We’re not anywhere near Green Bay tonight are we? Seriously, that has to be the new WOAT crowd.


I just watched RAW today. You could literally hear a pin drop. That crowd was awful.


----------



## wwe9391

Jesus Harpers feet touched 2nd. What a joke seeing Shane and Bryan touch it.


----------



## Shishara

But at least it has to be some extreme rules match,Styles only had classic "normal" matches....and Shane is not wrestler,he's spot monkey so it has to be no DQ match to make it entertaining


----------



## wkc_23

"Smells like a toenail" :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

They should have just stopped pretending that both hit the floor at the same time.


----------



## SovereignVA

Aww, Humble Harper saying thank you.


----------



## TD Stinger

For God’s sake. This just makes them look so bush league. I get what their plans are and it’s not their fault AJ/Harper botched it but still. Call a freaking audible.


Ugh, regardless, still looking forward to a great match.


----------



## Mordecay

Harper is great

"Thank you" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AWESOME!!! LOL!


----------



## Victor Chaos

The A-Lister and his Goddess with her perfect hands putting us peasants in our place. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

GOAT Miz!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

wkc_23 said:


> I just watched RAW today. You could literally hear a pin drop. That crowd was awful.


I mean, I usually don’t blame the crowd for a bad show. But that crowd did not even give Raw a chance. It took them like 5 seconds to even react to Goldberg’s music. Goldberg of all people.

I can’t even blame the creative or writing team for Raw on that. Put in a no win situation immediately.


----------



## JDP2016

I hope he has a good guest?


----------



## Ace

Cena-Miz opening...

Argh... Nikki will probably show up too...

Not feeling this feud at all..


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean, it’s not what is going to happen, but shouldn’t Cena just say screw you and beat the hell out of Miz for screwing him.

Anyways, while I don’t want this match, I just hope Cena and Miz trade shots on the mic.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I just want the commentary to stop saying "dinosaur sized bone" :eek


----------



## wkc_23

Every time I see Tom Phillips now, I just see the words "I will facefuck the shit out of you"


----------



## JDP2016

Oh great they're making Oscar references too? How does Otunga not know who Miz's guest was?


----------



## Mox Girl

Where is SDLive tonight? Sounds better than Green Bay already lol.


----------



## Ace

The WWE not acknowledging AJ landing first is ridiculous.... anyone with eyes knows he hit first...

Don't insult the intelligence of your viewers...


----------



## Dextro

wonder if he's going to "face fuck the shit" out of Miz with that dinosaur sized bone


----------



## Mainboy

Miz telling the truth :ha


----------



## Headliner

More shooting on Cena from a random wrestler. *Yawn*


----------



## Prayer Police

Miz is shooting!!! PEW PEW!


----------



## TD_DDT

Miz is literally at the highest level he could be at. Needs to be a constant main eventer. Doesn't have to go over but he's entertaining.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Miz going in for the kill


----------



## Ace

I do not give a shit about this at all.

Both are better than a mixed tag match fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal

WEll... did not expect this from Miz.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/125437560418865152


----------



## Taroostyles

This is the exact same story they were selling with AJ and Cena, Punk and Cena, etc.


----------



## razzathereaver

Cena just shrugging like "Well, whaddya gonna do?" :lol


----------



## Griselda

Headliner said:


> More shooting on Cena from a random wrestler. *Yawn*


Seriously, how many times do we have to see the same fake ass "shoot" against Cena? At this point I'd rather people start a feud with him because they think his shoes are whack or something. This same angle is so awful.


----------



## Ace

Not buying this at all....

The shooting stuff with Cena is getting lame... it was lame for the AJ feud too...


----------



## the_hound




----------



## wkc_23

Miz just always kills it on the mic.


----------



## SovereignVA

Not the best Miz promo even though the content is there


----------



## Mainboy

the_hound said:


>


Fuck it i say we should just post Alexa gifs all night.


----------



## Ace

Not feeling this promo...

Miz is good but the material is tired..


----------



## JDP2016

Had no idea how big Harper was until he stood in front of AJ and Shane.


----------



## Ratedr4life

You sold out chants :lmao


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Miz is the GOAT


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, damn. Someone get a fire extinguisher.


----------



## wwetna1

Miz being Miz ... "We can't see you John"


----------



## Taroostyles

Miz is making this work tbh


----------



## SovereignVA

"You sold out!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

It's weird how WWE frequently brings up how everybody likes Hollywood better lol. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz with the truth :mark:

That "we can't see you" line :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT

Barely decent Cena!!!!


----------



## Trophies

The Miz is tremendous.


----------



## Mordecay

Miz is great, the grass is green


----------



## Mox Girl

Eh, I think Dean Ambrose did the shooting on Cena way better than Miz. He did it before it got tiring. Doesn't have as much impact now.


----------



## TD Stinger

You Sold Out Chants. Lol.

"Your a parody of your former self, and your former self was a joke."

"You're not Super Cena anymore, you're barely DecentCena."

Ok, those were some good lines.


----------



## JDP2016

So Miz is basically saying the same thing AJ was saying about him months ago?


----------



## Kabraxal

Holy shit.. you sold out chants at Cena. Never thought I'd see that.


----------



## RapShepard

Barely Decent Cena vs Post back injury HBK

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griselda

Ambrose Girl said:


> Eh, I think Dean Ambrose did the shooting on Cena way better than Miz. He did it before it got tiring. Doesn't have as much impact now.


Shooting on Cena got old after Punk to be honest.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Eh, I think Dean Ambrose did the shooting on Cena way better than Miz. He did it before it got tiring. Doesn't have as much impact now.


 To be fair, fans aren't down for the a mixed tag match.


----------



## Mra22

This is some great promo work and I'm a Cena fan :clap


----------



## wwe9391

Im really feeling this promo from Miz. Best work of his career.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Tired material and I have no interest in the mixed tag for Mania. Miz is the best he's ever been as a character though, to give credit where it's due.


----------



## Prayer Police

at least Miz is bringing up the manipulations, not really explicitly brought up by Dean or AJ.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn good promo by the Miz, made even better by using the truth in a heelish manor. Great job. :clap


----------



## Headliner

Miz is top notch here.


----------



## wwetna1

Miz can sell a match.


----------



## Ace

Miz is great, but I'm just not buying the material for this feud.


----------



## JDP2016

Did Miz just go there?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Can't wait for Cena's standard inspirational 'I DO IT FOR THEM!' retort. Like the past dozen times.


----------



## Lothario

Ok..this is really dragging. Wrap it up, Miz.


----------



## wkc_23

Here comes goofy, corny ass Cena.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

LOL, Miz wants Cena to talk? Big mistake.


----------



## bradatar

Fuck the haters that was fire Miz. Straight fucking fire.


----------



## I am the Storm

A weak, whiny promo by Miz, IMO.


----------



## Mra22

This is a great promo


----------



## Lewdog1976

Kenny Dykstra says John Cena pulls strings...


----------



## RapShepard

Cut his mic

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Cena going in hard lol

Going face to face with Miz.

Cena wants Taker :lol


----------



## the_hound

oooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DoubtGin

This meta feud.


----------



## wwetna1

Oh shit Cena went there for Taker


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

That was a SHOOT


----------



## Prayer Police

He's got you there, Miz.


----------



## wwe9391

Yes Cena. Even you know deep down you want Taker


----------



## Headliner

Wow Cena just admitted he wanted to face Taker at Mania.:lol:done


----------



## Lothario

Ouch.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Look at the reaction to that Cena/Taker mention.


----------



## Lok

He went there :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena's comeback was lit.

"If I had so much pull backstage you think I'd go into Wrestlemania facing you bitch? Not Taker, not AJ, but YOU bitch?"


----------



## Mox Girl

John's got a point, lol.


----------



## bradatar

Miz is gonna be the face of this feud hahahahahaha. Best heel in the biz gonna come across as a face. Cena better watch his tongue about Taker too.


----------



## RapShepard

Game of Thrones said:


> A weak, whiny promo by Miz, IMO.


Thats Miz though


----------



## Phaedra

oh man, i knew this was would be good lol.


----------



## Griselda

Cena is destroying the shit out of Miz.


----------



## JDP2016

Just shoot Cena. Shoot, shoot, shoot.


----------



## Kabraxal

Cena is not looking good after Miz just gave a better delivery and promo than the overtly goofy bullshit Cena is doing.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow he destroyed Miz with that line :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Woah! Cena went there !!! :mark:


----------



## Xenoblade

when the kliq broke kafabe back in 96 they were universally shit on by all wrestlers..

now breaking kafabe is a weekly occurence.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

What Cena just said is going to make fans hate Taker/Roman even more. Vince can't be happy. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Lol. I almost wonder if that was a message to Vince for putting him in this mixed tag.


----------



## God Movement

Why is Cena doing this?


----------



## wkc_23

Uh oh, Cena is going in on The Miz.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena's destroying Miz STOP!

This is on some Remy Ma shit.


----------



## Ace

Cena burying Miz after repeating tired lines he was given.


----------



## wwetna1

Cena throwing body blows


----------



## Mox Girl

I love John saying Miz stole Jericho's personality :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Oh man this is going to be a must see feud


----------



## Mra22

Dang!!! Cena is ethering the Miz :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Tropic Thunder Miz vs Half Decent Cena lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Miz getting treat like Nicki Minaj


----------



## Ace

Oh man, Cena is still the best :lol

Miz given no chance with his lines.


----------



## I drink and I know things

The start of Cena's promo sucked, then he caught fire...


----------



## Headliner

This shovel though........:buried


----------



## mgman

Anybody else catch Tropic Thunder vibes from Cena's line?


----------



## Xenoblade

I need cena to cut this copying other people promo on dolph ziggler please.. Someone needs to tell him.


----------



## bradatar

Stole Jerichos gimmick? Weak Cena. Figure four? Okay ask like 10 other wrestlers who pull it off. And he's trolling Bryan. Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:evans at Miz, the company-made guy, sounding like a total smark.

And wens3 at Cena blowing him the fuck out.


----------



## Mra22

Let's go Cena ! :lol I love when he shoots like this.


----------



## Mordecay

This is already better than most Mania feuds

Just don't let Nikki and Maryse talk


----------



## RapShepard

Hit em with the mic

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## razzathereaver

This is brutal, man.


----------



## JDP2016

JDP2016 said:


> So Miz is basically saying the same thing AJ was saying about him months ago?


Cena agrees. :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Lok




----------



## Ace

Cena really wants Taker.


----------



## Griselda

This is the equivalent of a street fight where the guy is just stomping the other dude in the head and everyone is like "YO MAN HE'S DONE, CHILL"


----------



## Mra22

Miz looks like he's about to cry. :lol


----------



## God Movement

Let's go Maryse!


----------



## Kabraxal

Cena bitches about repeating the same thing..... repeats the same damn thing over and over again. This guy is a joke.


----------



## the_hound

oooooooooooooooooooo my


----------



## RapShepard

mgman said:


> Anybody else catch Tropic Thunder vibes from Cena's line?


Yes lol


----------



## wwetna1

MAryse said he got a little dick


----------



## Phaedra

I'm literally watching this with popcorn lol.


----------



## Ace

Fuck off Nikki... do not give a shit..

I would prefer Cena v Miz.

Nikki and Mayrse can fuck off.


----------



## Insomnia

Got damn! :lol


----------



## Mainboy

Cena has been fucking brilliant :ha.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO that was a good line from Maryse :lol "The bigger the ego, the smaller the package" lol.


----------



## Mra22

Cena with that fire!!!!


----------



## bradatar

MARYSE THROWIN DICK SHADE FUCK YEAH


----------



## wkc_23

That line was completely LIT. Cena killed the Miz.. "You may not be the Undertaker, but if you press me again, you’ll be a dead man" :lol


----------



## Mango13

I still can't believe they are going this route....


----------



## SovereignVA

Nikki/Natalya still on that "Bitch!" shit.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Nikkki has been waiting her whole career for this


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Maryse will never humiliate my dick in a promo, why even live?

:lmao and here comes girl cena


----------



## Headliner

Nikki talking that shit.:done


----------



## Ace

Fuck off...

Who on earth likes this TD shit..

So lame fpalm

Leave it to Cena-Miz...


----------



## the_hound

guess bella and nattie are finished meh


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol I like how Nikki has her hat on backwards and Cena has his on forewards.


----------



## DoubtGin

Why does Nikki have to ruin everything :/


----------



## wwe9391

Cena came out the victor in that exchange


----------



## wwetna1

I'm goign to break ya bitch. 

They just sold a match in 20 mins with 4 over characters who are liked and can talk, without throwing a punch


----------



## I am the Storm

I can't stand Cena but, honestly, Miz got utterly destroyed there,


----------



## Phaedra

i'm going to break ya bitch ya hear me .... yeah we heard ya ... fuck this is actually going to be good, lmfao.


----------



## MR-Bolainas

Well... the mixed tag team match is coming it seems...


----------



## Lok

Good opener, Good job SmackDown.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Miz/Cena would have been fine on it's own, why the fuck Nikki gotta ruin this :cry


----------



## DammitChrist

*Maryse slaps John Cena's face*

Random fan: "Hit him again!"

:lol


----------



## Mra22

Great promo :clap


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not feeling this feud, but if anybody can turn shit into gold, it's Miz & Cena.


----------



## Mainboy

I'm gonna have to watch that opener again. Outstanding stuff.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena destroyed the Miz in that segment. Geez.


----------



## Mordecay

And it was all good until the women got involved, just like I called fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal

Miz tried his best... but Cena naturally goes goofy and stupid and tries to bury everything. And then we get a really bad Nikki run in. 

I feel sorry for the Miz. How do you carry that awful shit?


----------



## wkc_23

A lot of ppl can hate on Cena, but the dude can def work the mic. Miz also.. That segment was fire.


----------



## JDP2016

wwetna1 said:


> I'm goign to break ya bitch.
> 
> They just sold a match in 20 mins with 4 over characters who are liked and can talk, without throwing a punch


Let's not equate Maryse and Nikki's mic skills with their respective men.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I was in-and-out for the most part, but the pieces I did see looked really, really well done.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

God the second Nikki came out that segment turned CRINGE real fast


----------



## Insomnia

Maryse's shot at Cena! :lol


----------



## RapShepard

That was a good set up, think it would have been smart if Miz or Maryse had cut off his mic though

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenoblade

well nobody ever watched john cena and nikki on that total bellas shit , so it would make sense they would bring it here to smackdown to torture all of us as punishment.


----------



## Mra22

Man, did you hear that pop for those four? WWE just sold that match in one segment.


----------



## Ace

Alright_Mate said:


> Not feeling this feud, but if anybody can turn shit into gold, it's Miz & Cena.


 Oh they'll do fine... it's Maryse and Nikki that will drag it down to side show level.

It's basically two couples fighting i.e. a filler match.


----------



## Mox Girl

That segment was good until Nikki showed up lol.


----------



## Meeki

I actually really enjoyed that until Nikki arrived


----------



## RapShepard

Kabraxal said:


> Miz tried his best... but Cena naturally goes goofy and stupid and tries to bury everything. And then we get a really bad Nikki run in.
> 
> I feel sorry for the Miz. How do you carry that awful shit?


Idk a lot of people seemed to enjoy it, seems like he'll be okay carrying shit


----------



## Bayley <3

:draper2 

I don't care about it. Miz said the same shit we've heard a thousand times, Cena acts like he doesn't care, cracks a few jokes then says he will fight him. 

Then the two awful women got involved to set up the mania piss break.


----------



## razzathereaver

DoubtGin said:


> Why does Nikki have to ruin everything :/


She didn't ruin anything.


----------



## TD Stinger

I…..I really don’t know what to think of this. I mean, fiery promos all around.

But, you changed your original plan with Undertaker just so he can face Reigns and you can do this match? Ugh.


----------



## Mra22

Y2JHOLLA said:


> God the second Nikki came out that segment turned CRINGE real fast


Not really, it was simple and sweet.


----------



## JDP2016

You guys realize its already 8:30 and we haven't even had a match......... and the show is already better than RAW.


----------



## Taroostyles

It was an ok segment but 25 minutes was too long


----------



## DOTL

It's easy for Cena to "go there." Anyone can destroy the years long history of Miz's poor booking. The difference is Miz didn't single-handedly hold down the entire brand for 10 years.


----------



## Lewdog1976

See what happens when you can tell the guys go off script? WWE needs more of that.


----------



## wwetna1

Maryse tried to push Renee's face in with that slap. Got that shit match and angle called clean off and then got upgraded to making money with Cena/Nikki ... I see what she did


----------



## Headliner

I actually like Cena/Nikki vs Miz/Maryse. I just hate it being at Mania.


----------



## Ace

Cena and Miz deserve better than this.

What's the point of this feud? 

The winner proves they're the better couple? Who gives a flying fuck...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Great opening segment.


----------



## Dio Brando

One Winged Angel said:


> Oh they'll do fine... it's Maryse and Nikki that will drag it down to side show level.
> 
> It's basically two couples fighting i.e. a filler match.


shut up and go watch your omega matches you dork


----------



## MEMS

Mra22 said:


> Man, did you hear that pop for those four? WWE just sold that match in one segment.


Absolutely awesome segment. Miz is just unreal right now. Everything he touches turns to gold these days. 

Cena wussed out on selling the slap. Started moving away before the impact, didn't look as good as it should have.


----------



## bradatar

I thoroughly enjoyed that entire segment. Fuck even Nikki. Cena gets the small dick treatment and Nikki goes for the ill break you bitch comment. This feud will be great leading to a shitty mania match.


----------



## Meeki

Also why is it ok for women to slap men but not the other way around


----------



## JDP2016

Did Mauro just reference SHEther?


----------



## RapShepard

Damn how shitty is commentary for not following up on the reference better.... Nvm Otunga fucked it up

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant

Of course a Remy/Nicki reference. fpalm


----------



## Insomnia

Mickie! :mark:


----------



## chemical

Holy shit. That segment was fucking amazing. Nikki and Cena vs. Maryse and The Miz is gonna be the best shit ever.

I can't wait.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Wow Mickie James gets ZERO pop... I think I heard a guy fart in the back row.


----------



## Ace

Dio Brando said:


> shut up and go watch your omega matches you dork


 The match is trash.

Leave it a singles match without the awful women dragging it down to piss break level.


----------



## iBolieve

Mickie not getting much of a reaction is depressing.


----------



## wkc_23

Me during that MizTV segment


----------



## wwetna1

JDP2016 said:


> Let's not equate Maryse and Nikki's mic skills with their respective men.


By womens standards Nikkie is better with a mic in her hand than Natty, Bayley, Sasha, Naomi, Nia, and every other female not named Mickie/Alexa/Charlotte

She doesn't stutter when she talks and draws a reaction with what she does. She is no Trish but she is passable


----------



## bradatar

JDP2016 said:


> You guys realize its already 8:30 and we haven't even had a match......... and the show is already better than RAW.


Just said the same thing to my girlfriend. That segment alone beats RAW.


----------



## Taroostyles

Can someone tell my why their camera angles are so bad every show?


----------



## TD Stinger

So, are they going to do the typical WWE 2/3 Falls match where the first 2 falls are in the first 5 minutes, thus rendering the gimmick useless?

Hopefully not.


----------



## Uptown King

MEMS said:


> Absolutely awesome segment. *Miz is just unreal right now. Everything he touches turns to gold these days.
> *
> Cena wussed out on selling the slap. Started moving away before the impact, didn't look as good as it should have.


Deserves another main event push.


----------



## iBolieve

wwetna1 said:


> By womens standards Nikkie is better with a mic in her hand than Natty, Bayley, Sasha, Naomi, Nia, and every other female not named Mickie/Alexa/Charlotte


I disagree that Nikki is better than Sasha on the mic but the rest is pretty accurate.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Another commercial? They just came back from commercial like 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Mango13

Wonder if they are gonna further the Carmella/Ellsworth storyline this week or if they are gonna continue to let it fester and go no where.


----------



## I am the Storm

Becky Lynch.

I, I just.......:banderas

:done:done:done:done:done


----------



## Griselda

One Winged Angel said:


> The match is trash.
> 
> Leave it a singles match without the awful women dragging it down to piss break level.


Without Nikki/Maryse it would be the same generic "U BURY PPL N UR HOLLYWOOD" feud Cena has been having for years, Miz ain't no Bret Hart in the ring so it would be them spamming AA's and SCF's over and over, at least this is interesting with Maryse returning to the ring again.


----------



## Ace

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Without Nikki/Maryse it would be the same generic "U BURY PPL N UR HOLLYWOOD" feud Cena has been having for years, Miz ain't no Bret Hart in the ring so it would be them spamming AA's and SCF's over and over, at least this is interesting with Maryse returning to the ring again.


 So instead of the generic Cena burying people, we get a match with Cena and Nikki burying Miz and Maryse.... 

At least Cena-Miz would be higher on the card. Cena w/ Nikki v Miz w/ Maryse is a WM opener.

I can't believe Cena and Taker didn't make a case about changing plans.

Everyone wants to see that match, Taker-Reigns makes no sense.

Reigns can't be the next FOTC and the new monster, this is why people despise Roman.

Given everything and still can't move the needle.


----------



## wwetna1

iBolieve said:


> I disagree that Nikki is better than Sasha on the mic but the rest is pretty accurate.


Sasha in NXT I like. HEck she was better than Charlotte and below Summer in NXT. That said in front the Raw audience she goes hit or miss. Charlotte has come a very long way. I think half of it is trying to figuree out how to be a face for Sasha and the other half is these aren't the same people you are constantly working in front of like Full Sail who hang on your every mannerism


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, 5 whole minutes and no fall. It’s a miracle.

Hush JBL, we’re not supposed to know about her work in “Florida.”


----------



## Master Bate

Going to be sad when The Miz loses to Cena at Mania.

I already see it.

Miz and Maryse tapping out at the same time to Nikki and Cena.


----------



## Mox Girl

I really wish Mickie would get some new ring gear, those flared pants are so old.


----------



## shutupchico

i really have a dislike for mickie james. i think it's something to do with how much i wanted eva marie to be the face of the smackdown women's division, and washed up mickie came in and got the spot.


----------



## wwetna1

One Winged Angel said:


> So instead of the generic Cena burying people, we get a match with Cena and Nikki burying Miz and Maryse....
> 
> At least Cena-Miz would be higher on the card. Cena w/ Nikki v Miz w/ Maryse is a WM opener.


Guys like Zayn, Ceasro, Cruiserweights, and the like will all work that show. Cena is a top money maker and Nikki is the bread winner of all the women, plus they obviously respect Miz/MAryse work to give them an actual program. There are plenty of curtain jerker acts that go on before them


----------



## the_hound

think i'm done with smackdown for the night, the constant adverts kills the flow for the match


----------



## DanBrown

So many breaks.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

I guess we're going to get a commercial every fall that occurs? I really hope not and this is the last one for this match.


----------



## Taroostyles

Between the camera work and the commercials this show is unwatchable


----------



## Mox Girl

ANOTHER ad break? We literally just had one! This is ridiculous...


----------



## Xenoblade

yay another commerical.. It's like raw, only without the "we have to stretch this garbage to fill 3 hours" excuse.


----------



## DoubtGin

guess they have to go to commercials every two minutes because of the opener


----------



## 3ku1

I like the idea of Cena and Nikki teaming up. I know majority here thing it's a filler match. But could he fun to see Nikki and John finnally team up.


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, these match getting all the commercials the Cena-Miz segment didn't had


----------



## scshaastin

The G.O.A.T said:


> Another commercial? They just came back from commercial like 3 minutes ago.


One more time! :surprise:


----------



## Kabraxal

Why do this gimmick match on TV? Too many commercial breaks for a match.


----------



## JDP2016

the_hound said:


> think i'm done with smackdown for the night, the constant adverts kills the flow for the match


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. We only tune out on RAW. We watch SDL until the end pal. :wink2:


----------



## Alright_Mate

How many ad breaks do we fucking need :frustrate


----------



## wwetna1

ItsaNewDay said:


> Going to be sad when The Miz loses to Cena at Mania.
> 
> I already see it.
> 
> Miz and Maryse tapping out at the same time to Nikki and Cena.


I just hope Nikki doesn't rack attack Miz. And yes she can get him up as Bryan has talked about her beating him lifting before at different times


----------



## shutupchico

fuck jack links jerky. PERKY JERKY


----------



## bradatar

ItsaNewDay said:


> Going to be sad when The Miz loses to Cena at Mania.
> 
> I already see it.
> 
> Miz and Maryse tapping out at the same time to Nikki and Cena.


Tragic, but inevitable considering they're both out for however long after Mania. Would mark out if Miz somehow pulls off the win and/or Taker enters and buries him before they both disappear.


----------



## redban

Mickie's losing. Whenever someone wins the first fall cleanly, it often means they'll lose the next two (Austin against HHH, Ryback against Cena).

The reason is that winning the first fall cleanly protects the loser, showing that he or she would have won in a standard match (i.e. 90% of the matches).


----------



## JDP2016

Kabraxal said:


> Why do this gimmick match on TV? Too many commercial breaks for a match.


They aren't getting a Wrestlemania match?


----------



## Griselda

One Winged Angel said:


> So instead of the generic Cena burying people, we get a match with Cena and Nikki burying Miz and Maryse....
> 
> At least Cena-Miz would be higher on the card. Cena w/ Nikki v Miz w/ Maryse is a WM opener.
> 
> I can't believe Cena and Taker didn't make a case about changing plans.
> 
> Everyone wants to see that match, Taker-Reigns makes no sense.
> 
> Reigns can't be the next FOTC and the new monster, this is why people despise Roman.
> 
> Given everything and still can't move the needle.


Well allegedly it's Nikki's last match and Cena will be taking another break so Miz will bounce back. He can run with anything you give him and turn it into gold.


----------



## wwetna1

Alright_Mate said:


> How many ad breaks do we fucking need :frustrate


You went 25 straight minutes without a commercial. TV shows in the states are mandated at 7min commercial ratio per 30 mins on cable.


----------



## JDP2016

redban said:


> Mickie's losing. Whenever someone wins the first fall cleanly, it often means they'll lose the next two (Austin against HHH, Ryback against Cena).
> 
> The reason is that winning the first fall cleanly protects the loser, showing that he or she would have won in a standard match (i.e. 90% of the matches).


If Mickie loses, where does she go from here? Her return has fallen flat and with Alexa as champ I don't see her getting a title shot soon.


----------



## chemical

Alright_Mate said:


> How many ad breaks do we fucking need :frustrate


This is why I make it a point to not shop at places that have too many ads on TV. 

It's what everyone should do really. They'll get the hint eventually that advertisements do nothing to garner consumers.


----------



## scshaastin

Ambrose Girl said:


> I really wish Mickie would get some new ring gear, those flared pants are so old.


She had some better looking gear in TNA imo and a better entrance.


----------



## JDP2016

Umm JBL, how do you go after Lebron or Steph Curry? Do you attack them backstage? During a press conference?


----------



## Meeki

I bet Mr.Phillips would love to FF these two


----------



## wkc_23

Bliss :homer


----------



## DoubtGin

Seems to be the only way Becky is getting pins.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Here comes the WIcked Witch.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Could Bliss possibly be any more perfectly thiccccc?


----------



## Ace

Becky finally wins.


----------



## the_hound

utter utter cluster fuck


----------



## MillionDollarProns

So glad Becky didn't win via rollup like a got damn DIVA


----------



## bradatar

Grab the shovel. Mickie can't buy a win.


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky did not get screwed :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

The match was ruined by the commercial breaks.


----------



## I am the Storm

Becky wins!:mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Well, I expected a better match, commercials didn't help tbf


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

YEEEEEEESSSSS! BECKY WON! I'M FUCKING SCREAMING!!!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, I'm glad Becky didn't manage to look like a total dweeb to these two for once and actually outsmarted them both.


----------



## Alright_Mate

wwetna1 said:


> You went 25 straight minutes without a commercial. TV shows in the states are mandated at 7min commercial ratio per 30 mins on cable.


Fair enough, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JDP2016

One Winged Angel said:


> Becky finally wins.


She won at Elimination Chamber FFS.


----------



## Kabraxal

Niiiice swerve. And this is how we get Becky/Mickie/Bliss? That could be a good match.


----------



## Lewdog1976

JBL hasn't talked much tonight, David Otunga won't shut his mouth... I wonder if that means they are working to phase out JBL. They already canceled his show.


----------



## Master Bate

Loving this Harper push. I maybe the only one, but I'm enjoying this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good match besides the last suplex before the Submission.

Harper really is a good natural talker.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

bradatar said:


> Grab the shovel. Mickie can't buy a win.


She did beat Becky a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Ace

JDP2016 said:


> She won at Elimination Chamber FFS.


 Feels like she loses 90% of her matches.

Don't pay close enough attention to know all the specifics.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Luke Harper is a fucking star.


----------



## Kabraxal

I don't mind a Harper push... but it needs to be slowed down and built over the long term. This is a bit too quick.


----------



## iBolieve

Damn I love me some Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Victor Chaos

More promos from Luke Harper. Less promos from Boring Corbin.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

So has anybody yet figured out wtf the point of having Orton win the rumble was? It seriously feels like they just couldn't think of a proper storyline that fit what they wanted to do for Mania, so they made the Rumble winner a throw-away so they could basically ignore it and do the matchups they want at Mania.


----------



## Mordecay

Has anyone noticed that in 2/3 falls matches the babyfaces always get a pinfall via roll up/schoolboy? It's quite annoying

My boi Harper killing it with the promos :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Bray's just too good.


----------



## iBolieve

I'm also really happy Harper is getting his time to shine. He 100% deserves it.. his singles run was proof enough for me, but his promos lately have been amazing. 

Sucks he most likely won't be in the WM match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Liking how Harper is still unhinged even though he's effectively a face. However, I'd like to see him transition into his Big Rig gimmick once his program with Wyatt ends, since Braun has basically done the same since going solo thanks to the draft.



JDP2016 said:


> If Mickie loses, where does she go from here? Her return has fallen flat and with Alexa as champ I don't see her getting a title shot soon.


Considering she and Alexa just had miscommunication that lead to her losing, I could see tension build up between them that leads to Mickie turning on Bliss and ultimately putting her over.


----------



## JDP2016

Kabraxal said:


> Niiiice swerve. And this is how we get Becky/Mickie/Bliss? That could be a good match.


Throw Nattie in there since she won against Nikki last week.


----------



## Xenoblade

I still need a valid reason as to why randy orton is bray wyatts personal bitch..

It just doesn't make sense to me and I don't buy into it at all.. WHole thing just seems really fake and stupid.


----------



## Kabraxal

JDP2016 said:


> Throw Nattie in there since she won against Nikki last week.


Nattie/Becky next for the title as Mickie puts over Alexa after a feud? I think that could work for the post Mania SDL. They really are doing a good job with the SDL women's division.


----------



## bradatar

Harper beating AJ is just absurd. Gonna be accidental fuckery too by Bray and/or Orton.


----------



## wwetna1

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So has anybody yet figured out wtf the point of having Orton win the rumble was? It seriously feels like they just couldn't think of a proper storyline that fit what they wanted to do for Mania, so they made the Rumble winner a throw-away so they could basically ignore it and do the matchups they want at Mania.


Babyface Orton challenges for the title for the first time at Mania?


----------



## Irrelevant

STOP WITH THE REFERENCES!!


----------



## wkc_23

Bliss's facial reactions :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO at Alexa acting like she wasn't expecting the question :lol


----------



## iBolieve

Xenoblade said:


> I still need a valid reason as to why randy orton is bray wyatts personal bitch..
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to me and I don't buy into it at all.. WHole thing just seems really fake and stupid.


Vince probably thinks the only way fans will buy into Bray Wyatt is if he has Orton's star power backing him... :vince4


----------



## Ace

Alexa is the best womens mic worker in the company by FAR.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

WWE keep wanting to talk about oscars :mj2

Alexa Bliss berrying the Oscars :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

*ENOUGH WITH THE OSCAR REFERENCES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TD Stinger

Wonder what Ambrose/Corbin and Alpha/Usos are doing tonight with nothing announced.


----------



## wwetna1

She actually resembles 03 Trish right here in terms of her look ... Good going Alexa

Damn its been a while since we had a good and over blonde like Trish, Stacy, Torrie, and Kelly


----------



## DoubtGin

Great stuff by Alexa.


----------



## Prayer Police

Nattie YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

Alexa has great facial reactions. What a star she will be.


----------



## Mra22

She is so hot...


----------



## Irrelevant

Nattie and Alexa feud? 

K


----------



## Lewdog1976

They are turning Alexa face? Or Nattie face?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Little Miss Bliss heeling it up like the Head Bitch in Charge that she is. >


----------



## bradatar

Alexa troll game is fire.


----------



## wwetna1

One Winged Angel said:


> Alexa is the best womens mic worker in the company by FAR.


Mella can go at her on the mic


Give me a Womens Title Ladder Match for SDL


----------



## Mordecay

Alexa is so good on the mic, not one is remotely close


----------



## Ace

AJ really having to sell that Battle Royale finish :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

God damn..... Alexa is killing it. She might be THE reason to watch WWE right now.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Loving Little Miss BLiss promo.


----------



## Mox Girl

This match isn't the main event? I thought it was :lol


----------



## Mra22

Alexa reminds me so much of Trish it's crazy.


----------



## wwe9391

Dam im surprised the match is happening now


----------



## AngryConsumer

Alexa Bliss is sooooo goddamn good!


----------



## Ace

Wow, that match is now?

Holy shit, that's a surprise.

Fuckery incoming?


----------



## DoubtGin

Wait what? 

Ziggler vs Crews is main eventing?


----------



## Mango13

I know it wont happen, but I really want AJ to win this


----------



## wkc_23

Harper/Styles should be great stuff.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Victor Chaos

Alexa Bliss is possible the 2nd best female heel in wrestling behind Maria Kanellis-Bennett.


----------



## razzathereaver

This isn't the main event? What is then?


----------



## Mordecay

Wait, this isn't the main event? WTF? :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## TD Stinger

Shit, this is in the middle of the show? Damn, here we go.

Also, looking like Becky vs. Mickie vs. Natalya vs. Alexa match Mania. Could be 2 Women’s Fatal Four Ways at Mania.


----------



## I am the Storm

The #1 contendor's match is now!???


----------



## JDP2016

Anyone think Nakamura is gonna debut and attack AJ Styles?

Edit: Nah. Not if the match is up next.


----------



## RapShepard

Such a random stat to tell when AJ lost the title lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kabraxal

Surprise hour long match? I don't see how you follow this with anything...


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!:woo:mark::woo


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Lok

:grin2: 8:56pm est and this match already? :ghost


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> I know it wont happen, but I really want AJ to win this


Would mark hard, but not happening. What in the fuck is main eventing tonight? Apollo Crews? Gimme some thug USO beatdown or some shit wtf.


----------



## Ace

I guess Bray confronting Harper and AJ-Shane's feud start tonight?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Thought this was main event?


----------



## wwe9391

They are starting this match now so people don't tune out for Trumps address


----------



## Mox Girl

Now I'm hoping for something Ambrose/Corbin related to close this show now :lol


----------



## Xenoblade

probably some quick screwey finish, shane comes out and demands the match restarts later tonight and pisses off AJ thus starting their feud.


----------



## wkc_23

Mra22 said:


> Alexa reminds me so much of Trish it's crazy.


I've been saying this for a little while now. If I closed my eyes, I would think Trish was talking on the mic, instead of Bliss.


----------



## Ace

bradatar said:


> Would mark hard, but not happening. What in the fuck is main eventing tonight? Apollo Crews? Gimme some thug USO beatdown or some shit wtf.


 Probaby the Wyatt stuff or AJ attacking Shane to start their feud.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Luke's winning here. Styles/Shane fued will start at the end of the show.


----------



## bradatar

I think the best we can hope for is Wyatt Orton fuckery which ends with Shane calling Harper the winner and leads to AJ beating the living shit out of Shane?


----------



## I am the Storm

Like the mark for AJ that I am I've replaced the side plates on my WWEWHC belt from Brock's plates to AJ's plates in support of the P1 himself, AJ Styles!:mark:

Yeah, yeah. I know he isn't likely to win, but I'm hoping like hell any damn way.


----------



## Ace

That Cena-Miz segment really has them struggling for time.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

What in the fuck? Did they just cut Styles entrance? The fuck is going on here. I thought this was the main event? Chairs match?


----------



## Mra22

:lol Cruz vs Ziggler in the ME? No thanks


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Luke Harper promo was pretty good


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mra22 said:


> :lol Cruz vs Ziggler in the ME? No thanks


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Harper as a credible face is the best thing that could have happened.


----------



## I am the Storm

Harper is pretty decent and all, but AJ is gonna make him look better than he really is in this match.


----------



## wkc_23

Why in the actual fuck isn't this Main Event'n....


----------



## wwe9391

AJ looks like he put on some weight


----------



## DanBrown

wyatt family triple threat or AJ/Bray? Hmm


----------



## Ace

What a great match so far.


----------



## bradatar

Wtf @ let's go Harper chants


----------



## AngryConsumer

Really good to hear the support for Luke Harper against the best in the world. 

Much deserved for the big man. :clap


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mra22 said:


> :lol Cruz vs Ziggler in the ME? No thanks


That should be on WWE Main Event.


----------



## TD Stinger

JBL comparing AJ to Shawn.

Can't get a higher compliment than that (at least as a wrestler anyways).

Babyface Luke is awesome. I really hope that this isn't a ruse and he isn't back with Wyatt soon.


----------



## DoubtGin

This match is so fresh.


----------



## Taroostyles

Harper is fucking awesome


----------



## Prayer Police

Tom hiding an erection


----------



## JDP2016

Who needs Cruiserweights when you got Harper?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

roud at those loud, dueling chants for A.J. and Luke.

But nevermind that shit, WE GOT US A FLYIN' TRUCKER, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## WrestlingOracle

This is a damn good start to this match. Really firmly establishing a simple yet effective story to be told


----------



## TD Stinger

Luke Harper sent AJ into Tom Phillips.

Coincidence……probably.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ's selling is just top notch wens3

This match is good :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Loving this, Harper is fantastic.


----------



## DoubtGin

That Dragon Suplex was beautiful.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> JBL comparing AJ to Shawn.
> 
> Can't get a higher compliment than that (at least as a wrestler anyways).
> 
> Babyface Luke is awesome. I really hope that this isn't a ruse and he isn't back with Wyatt soon.


 Those are either Vince's or JBL's words, either way it's great compliment.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This match alone is better than Raw yesterday.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Luke Harper >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Boring Corbin

Better in the ring, way better on the mic, heck is even more over than Corbin who gets crickets. Harper should've been the one being protected and Corbin should've been jobbing all along.


----------



## DanBrown

ffs these breaks are killing the show.


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ selling like a beast.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Luke Harper getting them chants doe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar

AJ is so god damn good


----------



## Ace

Did anyone else see how smoothly AJ slid into the ring :banderas

Harper also bringing it.

I go back on my earlier statement, Harper has way more potential than Braun.


----------



## JC00

wkc_23 said:


> Why in the actual fuck isn't this Main Event'n....


Because SD is gonna actually close the show with their Champ, unlike Raw.


----------



## Mordecay

My boy Harper getting over with AJ selling like the boss he is :harper:harper:harper:harper:harper


----------



## TD Stinger

Seriously, screw the Discus Lariat.

Harper hits the sickest Powerbomb in the business. That should be his finisher.


----------



## DoubtGin

Harper is dominating quite hard so far.


----------



## Ace

There's the fuckery that starts the feud with Shane.


----------



## the_hound

shut up otunga


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Here comes Shane to reverse the decision.


----------



## Trophies

Another controversial finish...


----------



## Xenoblade

I knew it.. another screwy finish and here comes shane mcmahon.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Usual midshow fuckery.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck this is how they start Shane/Styles fuck.


----------



## wwetna1

If shane restarts a match after all that fuckery with Becky Styles needs to Clash his ass


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#HereComesTheMoney


----------



## Mordecay

Way to ruin a great match


----------



## MillionDollarProns

plz no shane vs aj


----------



## DoubtGin

THE FUCK


----------



## DanBrown

Aj styles/Shane McMahon at wrestlemania confirmed then.


----------



## Ace

Fuck you Shane...


----------



## I am the Storm

Ya dun ruined it, 'E.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Shane and Aj here we come


----------



## wkc_23

The start of the AJ/Shane feud fpalm


----------



## Lethal Evans

Here we go... Roll up pin by Harper.


----------



## Mra22

And here starts the Shane feud fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police

lol!


----------



## PavelGaborik

So this is how it happens...


----------



## Trophies

Harper DESTROYS Shane.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Sour Chin Music


----------



## Mox Girl

What the fuck is going on? AJ won anyway? :lol Huh...


----------



## Ratedr4life

Oh thank god AJ won that clean.


----------



## wwe9391

Im confused


----------



## Ace

AJ wins fuck yeah.

How the hell???'

Woooo?


----------



## Lethal Evans

HOLY FUCK THAT BOOT TO SHANE


----------



## TD Stinger

AJ won! I mean they can't take it away from him again now can they?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Wtf? We getting Shane/Harper instead?


----------



## Lok

Harper popped Shanes head off! :lmao


----------



## bradatar

FUCK YES TOTAL SWERVEEEEEEEE


----------



## starsfan24

OH MY.


----------



## DoubtGin

Harper got buried fucking hard.


----------



## the_hound

if styles gets screwed out of this i am done


----------



## Headliner

So Styles won anyway? Surely if Shane takes him out of the Main Event at Mania that makes Shane a heel?


----------



## Prayer Police

Ok....interesting.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

MillionDollarProns said:


> plz no shane vs aj


Quoting myself to thank God because it seems like AJ VS Shane isn't happening... just yet


----------



## Uptown King

AJ going to WM?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mra22

AJ wins???!!!! What???? :mark:


----------



## Ace

wwe9391 said:


> Im confused


 Everyone is.

Still expecting something.

Holy fuck, tell me this is for real :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

TD Stinger said:


> Seriously, screw the Discus Lariat.
> 
> Harper hits the sickest Powerbomb in the business. That should be his finisher.


Was never a fan of the Discus Lariat tbh.


----------



## drougfree

im happy :wow


----------



## Mordecay

Oh fuck this


----------



## AngryConsumer

WE'RE GOING TO WRESTLEMANIA FOR THE SHIP!! :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## I am the Storm

:woo:woo:woo
:woo:woo
:woo
:mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow. I...I don't know what to say.


----------



## Mainboy

Yassssssss


----------



## razzathereaver

That was an awful ending.


----------



## *animus*

What a match....


----------



## DoubtGin

Did this happen just to swerve us?

I don't get it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The dream is over. :mj2


----------



## Taroostyles

They are gonna take it from him somehow when Randy decides to change his mind


----------



## DammitChrist

YES!!!! I get to see AJ Styles main event Wrestlemania 33 live at Orlando :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22

WWE just swerved us all!!!! YES!!!!! :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

lol @ everyone who bitched that AJ was going to fight Shane for no reason.


----------



## Ace

Please no fuckery :mark:

Bray-AJ-Orton :sodone

I'm still in shock.


----------



## DGenerationMC

No idea what's going on.

So, Shane/Harper at Mania? With Wyatt(c)-Styles-Orton?


----------



## Lethal Evans

Orton v Styles next week. Cheat finish. McMahon interferes again?


----------



## Victor Chaos

I like Harper, but I perfer A.J. fighting for the WWE title at WM than fighting a 47 year old untalented spot monkey.


----------



## Lok

:con3 Soooo AJ really going to Mania' for the title or?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Well, I wasn't expecting that. But awesome.


----------



## Marcos 25063

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## Prayer Police

Move over Cena/Bella, here's the real power couple!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL. There are no casual crowds anymore. Nobody in the crowd was buying it, cause they know about the rumours and all expect more fuckery. 

Though I´m not sure how that would be possible. The finish was clean.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I love the Cuck Ellsworth plot. Carmella so good. If only I could be Ellsworth right now


----------



## starsfan24

I still don't believe it's gonna happen but for now :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

Randy is gonna change his mind Orton vs AJ Shane costs AJ


----------



## wwe9391

One Winged Angel said:


> Everyone is.
> 
> Still expecting something.
> 
> Holy fuck, tell me this is for real :mark: :mark:


No its not. Shane to take it away from AJ next week


----------



## Mra22

Maybe they changed it to Harper vs Shane? Harper would have more of a gripe to fight Shane now.


----------



## Ace

Cena and Nikki are so cringe..


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean, I’m still expecting a swerve here but how you justify AJ vs. Shane now? I mean, AJ won, straight up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If there was ever a time I wanted Cena to bury someone...................................


----------



## Honey Bucket

I (kinda) called all this happening a few days ago! Damn.


----------



## wwetna1

MElla - You go them talk to me like that? 
Ellsworth - I don't Cena is right there babe 

Mella - STARES 
Ellsworth - GULPS 

I will laugh my ass off if Miz and MAryse causes Cena and Nikki to lose to Mella and Jimmy


----------



## RapShepard

Hmm that was unexpected, maybe Shane goes heel and just straight up pulls AJ from the match. A McMahon can only be face for so long before their ego takes over.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh, great. Ellsworth & Carmella vs Cena & Nikki. BLEH.

OH DEAN :woo That makes up for it!


----------



## Xenoblade

john cena and nikki are cancer together.. Get them off my tv screen.


----------



## redban

Aj Styles is really going to fight Bray? And what's Orton going to do?

Is Harper going to fight Shane because of the kick????


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Didn't see that coming at all


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I would think AJ Orton's first encounter would be a 3 month plus solo program but okay! Very interesting mix here AJ and
Bray seemed to click in their EC stretch and Orton/AJ should mix excellently methinks.


----------



## Mainboy

redban said:


> Aj Styles is really going to fight Bray? And what's Orton going to do?
> 
> Is Harper going to fight Shane because of the kick????


Orton gets added in


----------



## Mordecay

Ellsworth/Mella vs Nikki/Cena

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## ElTerrible

Ellsworth. Awesome promo.


----------



## JDP2016

Carmella and Elsworth are gonna get *MURDERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mra22

Inter-species match :lol


----------



## Xenoblade

lol you guys are being trolled.... Aj isn't keeping his title opportunity.. Shane is going to some how screw him out of it by putting him in another match..

Aj is fightning shane at mania .


----------



## wwetna1

Mra22 said:


> Maybe they changed it to Harper vs Shane? Harper would have more of a gripe to fight Shane now.


Either way brother, Luke Harper has hope. Working Shane at Mania is huge for him. Working Orton and Wyatt as the third man is huge for him


----------



## Master Bate

Lok said:


> :con3 Soooo AJ really going to Mania' for the title or?


Conceited gif

:mark: 

Is that his battle with Surf? Shit that was long ago.


----------



## I am the Storm

And all it took was for me to change my side plates.
:done

In all seriousness, can it really happen!? Could the P1 actually be in the WWE Championship match at WM? I can't help but expect fuckery to take him out of it, but, damn....it might actually happen!:mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Xenoblade said:


> john cena and nikki are cancer together.. Get them off my tv screen.


Both would be better if they were a heel power couple tbh.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm already bored of Cena & Nikki together on screen and it's only been one show :lol


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, I’m still expecting a swerve here but how you justify AJ vs. Shane now? I mean, AJ won, straight up.


Shane is still a McMahon he could easily just go " I'm thinking you don't deserve a title match. blah blah blah fuck you I'm a McMahon deal with it."


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

A few years ago if you told me AJ Styles was going to Main Event Mania I wouldn't have believed you. I'm so happy for AJ, he really does deserve it!


----------



## starsfan24

After Shane came out I thought there was a less than 0% chance AJ wins so that's surprising. Shane will still get him out of it I bet. For now I can be happy and hopeful though :mark:


----------



## Ace

Bray is going to make Orton change his mind, he wants Orton to lay down at WM. That's where he turns.

Shane takes AJ out of the match which causes AJ to snap.

Harper would have been out of place in the main event.


----------



## DanBrown

Xenoblade said:


> john cena and nikki are cancer together.. Get them off my tv screen.


Nikkie can stay :yum:


----------



## 3ku1

Harper v Shane makes more sense. Story wise. Going Orton v Styles v Wyatt WWE title makes even more sense. Unfortunately I think WWE are working us.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Still can't believe they haven't done this chairs match yet, but happy to see Ambrose after that segment.


----------



## Mra22

wwetna1 said:


> Either way brother, Luke Harper has hope. Working Shane at Mania is huge for him. Working Orton and Wyatt as the third man is huge for him


I honestly think they changed it, think about it from a storyline standpoint. Harper got screwed from the battle royal and lost his shot at Mania, then he kicks Shane. (By accident.) AJ vs. Wyatt vs. Orton sounds way better.


----------



## the_hound

wait a fucking second, some cunt has found footage of aj styles hitting the floor first from last week


----------



## Meeki

AJ vs Shane
Wyatt triple threat

Or 

Harper v Shane
Styles v Orton v Wyatt



I know what I'd rather see


----------



## DoubtGin

Shane would look like a total douche if he decided that AJ does not get his title shot all of a sudden.

Unless they plan a double turn, it'd make no sense.


----------



## Ace

AJ-Bray-Orton to main event SD.

Fuckery incoming.


----------



## TD Stinger

What AJ’s really saying: “That’s for calling me a Flat Earther asshole.”


----------



## starsfan24

Ok Dean.


----------



## Griselda

Hawkins


----------



## Master Bate

AJ Styles going to be in Bray Wyatt Segment?

Yoooo they may actually go through with this.

Hyped.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

RapShepard said:


> Shane is still a McMahon he could easily just go " I'm thinking you don't deserve a title match. blah blah blah fuck you I'm a McMahon deal with it."


The only thing about this is that it would be a REALLY roundabout way to get there. If they wanted to get to Shane/AJ you just have Harper win that match & AJ complain about having every opportunity stolen from him. Unless they want Shane as heel & AJ as face, but I doubt it.


----------



## Headliner

:lmao Uncle Dean-O is hilarious.


----------



## Trophies

Curt Hawkins? Dean Ambrose gives no fucks.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean's not in the mood to fight jobbers today :lmao

"Some women don't like to be called sturdy" HAHA.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Hawkins=Buried :buried


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ Styles......main event of Wrestlemania......is it, is it actually happening??????


----------



## Mordecay

LOL, Hawkins faced the facts


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Cena always has to get the last verbal shot in. Drives me crazy and made it hard to enjoy Miz's rant since I knew Cena was gonna come with the shovel.


----------



## starsfan24

Poor Hawkins.


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin got rid of that stupid mustache


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol Hawkins

You might as well go back to Grims Toy Show mate.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no! They're letting this scrub Corbin talk again. Why?!


----------



## RapShepard

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> The only thing about this is that it would be a REALLY roundabout way to get there. If they wanted to get to Shane/AJ you just have Harper win that match & AJ complain about having every opportunity stolen from him. Unless they want Shane as heel & AJ as face, but I doubt it.


I just assume at some point they want to turn AJ face, why not use a McMahon for that. Shane isn't Vince or Steph as a heel, but he's still easy to hate as a heel.


----------



## Mox Girl

"Oh my god, those tattoos are even uglier on the big screen" :lmao I love Dean so much.


----------



## Ace

I'm actually interested in how they go about SD's WM main event.


----------



## Mra22

Serious Dean is awesome. I'm liking this feud.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

What does he mean by sturdy? I'm kinda confused lol!


----------



## TD Stinger

Liked that segment there.


----------



## JDP2016

Dean has always been the best mic worker out of the Shield.


----------



## starsfan24

That a new shirt for Corbin?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I thought Corbin was going to say they're both balding at a relatively young age.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

FUCK AMBROSE IS JUST TOO GOOD ON THE MIC!


----------



## Mox Girl

That was really good, I enjoyed that. Dean is making me get into this feud.


----------



## RapShepard

Corbin nice on the mic there. Liked the "cross the line" line

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

AJ-Bray-Orton-Shane-Harper in the main event.

Should clear up what's happening at WM.


----------



## Trophies

Dolph Ziggler goes heel and...destroys jobbers. Riveting.


----------



## JDP2016

MAIN EVENT BAY-BAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darren Criss

MARYSE JUST MADE CENA HER BITCH!


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> LOL, Hawkins faced the facts


Poor guy would still be working HoH if Dreamer ran regular shows with regular pay, as Dreamer admitted he called him and told him he didn't want to leave but had a newborn to take care of


----------



## Lok

ItsaNewDay said:


> Conceited gif
> 
> :mark:
> 
> Is that his battle with Surf? Shit that was long ago.



It is. :grin2:


----------



## bradatar

Please WWE don't fuck us now. You actually got it right with the AJ swerve. I'm legit actually excited for Bray/Orton/AJ now.


----------



## Darren Criss

MizTV was great and everyone did a great job. Miz brought a reason for him and Cena to be competing. But I want to see Maryse and Nikki become more personal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What's up guys, what have I missed ? Came in at the end of the AJ/Harper match.


----------



## JDP2016

Fuck Tell-Tale Walking Dead games. Ever since they killed off Lee in the first one, I haven't cared for the game.


----------



## TD Stinger

Really good promo with Dean and Corbin.

Still reeling with the AJ thing though. I mean, what kind of swerve can they do where Shane doesn’t look like a dick in the situation. AJ won, straight up. And even if Orton says he wants back in, AJ still earned the right to compete in the title match.

I guess, the only thing I can think of is AJ vs. Orton next week if Orton decide he wants back in for the #1 contendership, AJ loses, and (rightfully taking it out on Shane).

That’s unfortunately what I see happening and again, it’s going to make AJ look like the babyface in this situation.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

JDP2016 said:


> Fuck Tell-Tale Walking Dead games. Ever since they killed off Lee in the first one, I haven't cared for the game.


Lee was my favorite as well :cry

The 2nd one was good though, really good. Haven't touched the newest one yet even though I bought it in December.


----------



## JC00

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What does he mean by sturdy? I'm kinda confused lol!



Means Dean banged a heavyset chick


----------



## wwetna1

Trophies said:


> Dolph Ziggler goes heel and...destroys jobbers. Riveting.


HE should steal Nash's old gimmick of killing vanilla midgets and call them jobbers


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What's up guys, what have I missed ? Came in at the end of the AJ/Harper match.


•	Cean and Miz throwing shots at each other for 20 minutes.

•	Beckie vs. Mickie in a 2/3 Falls match

•	Alexa/Nattie backstage segment

•	AJ/Luke interviews

Bout all I can think of.


----------



## starsfan24

JDP2016 said:


> Fuck Tell-Tale Walking Dead games. Ever since they killed off Lee in the first one, I haven't cared for the game.


They're stlil the GOAT. Although I hate them for killing Lee off.

RIP Ellsworth and Mella next week.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> Really good promo with Dean and Corbin.
> 
> Still reeling with the AJ thing though. I mean, what kind of swerve can they do where Shane doesn’t look like a dick in the situation. AJ won, straight up. And even if Orton says he wants back in, AJ still earned the right to compete in the title match.
> 
> I guess, the only thing I can think of is AJ vs. Orton next week if Orton decide he wants back in for the #1 contendership, AJ loses, and (rightfully taking it out on Shane).
> 
> That’s unfortunately what I see happening and again, it’s going to make AJ look like the babyface in this situation.


 AJ having to win matches to get his one on one rematch, how the hell is he the heel in this? :lol


----------



## wwetna1

I swear Crews better not smile while getting dropped on a chair


----------



## Mox Girl

I am not looking forward to Cena & Nikki for the next month, lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

JC00 said:


> Means Dean banged a heavyset chick


Ohhhhh :surprise: Thanks for explaining it to me!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> •	Cean and Miz throwing shots at each other for 20 minutes.
> 
> •	Beckie vs. Mickie in a 2/3 Falls match
> 
> •	Alexa/Nattie backstage segment
> 
> •	AJ/Luke interviews
> 
> Bout all I can think of.


Thanks bro (Y)


----------



## Abisial

Oh shit Crews


----------



## Ace

Finish this match quick...

Only 25 mins left.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm glad Cena and Nikki finally get to work together like this, Nikki has talked about wanting to work with John in a match for a while now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And Apollo is the face here ? :aries2


----------



## TD Stinger

Remember guys, Apollo is supposed to the face in this situation.

God they have bungled this feud so badly.


----------



## JDP2016

Apollo couldn't put together a sentence because he was too intense? Yeah whatever Otunga. unkout


----------



## AmWolves10

Did Crews just turn heel? that was a cheap shot


----------



## DGenerationMC

Still waiting for Zig Man to get his old heel swagger back.


----------



## Ace

Interested to see how they get to AJ-Shane without Shane looking like a complete dick.

Only positive is Bray-Orton remains a one on one match.


----------



## bradatar

I'm terrified of Shane's fuckery on Talking Smack


----------



## the_hound

alexas facial expressions are hilarious


----------



## AmWolves10

DGenerationMC said:


> Still waiting for Zig Man to get his old heel swagger back.


He wont. His spirit has already been broken and he's an empty shell of the person he once was. Welcome to the WWE machine.


----------



## capatisdumb

Game of Thrones said:


> AJ Styles......main event of Wrestlemania......is it, is it actually happening??????


nope :ambrose2


----------



## starsfan24

the_hound said:


> alexas facial expressions are hilarious


Always.


----------



## Darren Criss

JDP2016 said:


> Let's not equate Maryse and Nikki's mic skills with their respective men.


BOY SHUT UP

YOU'RE A HUGGER

BAYLEY IS THE WORST

EVEN KALISTO IS BETTER THAN HER


----------



## Taroostyles

If they went through all that bullshit just to take AJ out of the title match and come back to the same match they had in the first place then I don't even know how to comment on the incompentcy of the booking.


----------



## Ace

Why the hell is this match still going on...

20 minutes left...


----------



## JDP2016

Why can't a chairs match be called a NO DQ instead? Would Crews or Ziggler get DQ'ed if they used a kendo stick or a table?


----------



## wwetna1

Crews has a great Angle Slam


----------



## Master Bate

This is actually a pretty good match.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## JDP2016

Darren Criss said:


> BOY SHUT UP
> 
> YOU'RE A HUGGER
> 
> BAYLEY IS THE WORST
> 
> EVEN KALISTO IS BETTER THAN HER


I never said Bayley was good on the mic you twink.


----------



## starsfan24

Lol get rekt Crews.


----------



## bradatar

Crews selling? AJ winning? WTF


----------



## wwetna1

ItsaNewDay said:


> This is actually a pretty good match.


It really is. I liked Corbin vs Kalisto more, but this has been solid


----------



## Trophies

Apollo Crews dying bruh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Weak finish, Dolph should've superkicked him off the chair.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Either Apollo sells really well or they botched that chair spot and he really fcked himself up.


----------



## starsfan24

"It's all legal Maggle." - JBL

Wish he still had Cole by his side.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I can't get over a Heel wearning american flag pants. That's just not right.


----------



## Mra22

Crews looks legitimately hurt


----------



## Darren Criss

JDP2016 said:


> I never said Bayley was good on the mic you twink.


Doesn't matter. When you are a Bayley fan you should be quiet when it comes to mic skills.


----------



## wwetna1

WWE should keep their relationship with Crunchyroll or make that seasonal. My little cousin loved that 3 month gift card


----------



## Griselda

HEEL Ziggler this time around is just wens3


----------



## AmWolves10

Crews did a great job selling there.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn it Tom, stop trying to face fuck people through the screen.


----------



## Master Bate

wwetna1 said:


> It really is. I liked Corbin vs Kalisto more, but this has been solid


It was exactly what Crews needed.. Something serious, he wasn't smiling, he was trying to kick ass, so happy to see.


----------



## Alright_Mate

They've spaced out these commercials so badly tonight.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

WWE meets the Jetsons? Why the hell not?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Really looking forward to the fuckery.


----------



## Darren Criss

Will Apollo and Ziggler have a Mania match?


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah that was actually somewhat enjoyable


----------



## FaceTime Heel

MillionDollarProns said:


> I can't get over a Heel wearning american flag pants. That's just not right.


Subliminal messaging at its finest


----------



## starsfan24

I can't see Tom Phillips the same way ever again.


----------



## JDP2016

Darren Criss said:


> Doesn't matter. When you are a Bayley fan you should be quiet when it comes to mic skills.


Right. Because my opinion is somehow invalid. I'm also a fan of the other Horsewomen BTW. Go screw your boyfriend already.


----------



## Mox Girl

How long ago was that Jetsons thing made? They drew Seth with the blonde part in his hair :lol


----------



## Mra22

I might have to watch that Jetsons/WWE movie :lol


----------



## wwetna1

I still can't figure out why WWE doesn't go 

WWE Network Free Tier 
- Ads with the live channel and no current ppvs 

4.99 Tier 
- Ads with all programming and the ppv on VOD with ads 

9.99
- Just like it is now 

12.99
- Indy companies added like IWC, EVolve

Such a simple way to make a shit ton more money by adding three more tiers and throwiung ads out there while not giving away the free subs


----------



## the_hound

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> WWE meets the Jetsons? Why the hell not?


----------



## I am the Storm

Mmmkay........unkout with Ziggler and Crews.

On to the actual main event.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

SO is AJ actually going to be in the WWE TITLE match at Wrestlemania. OR is this a huge troll job by WWE?


----------



## bradatar

Who's on Smack Talk? I need to know if AJ is going to get fucked out of the title match. I'm like on edge. This has been a stellar SDL.


----------



## Ace

13 mins for the main event segment :lol


----------



## starsfan24

the_hound said:


>


Ok I'm saving this. Solid gif.


----------



## Darren Criss

JDP2016 said:


> Right. Because my opinion is somehow invalid. I'm also a fan of the other Horsewomen BTW. Go screw your boyfriend already.


And things keep getting worse for your side, because it's not enough to be a fan of a awful person on the mic, you have to be a fan of three. 

Your arguments are as childish as Bayley's, I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why are American Alpha on Talking Smack? They weren't even on SD :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Actually fuck this segment if we have to hear Wyatt ramble for ages before we actually get to the point.


----------



## JDP2016

Darren Criss said:


> And things keep getting worse for your side, because it's not enough to be a fan of a awful person on the mic, you have to be a fan of three.
> 
> Your arguments are as childish as Bayley's, I'm not really surprised.


Still not fucking your boyfriend yet?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Crews nearly gets his ankle broken by being sandwiched between a steel chair = Crowd cheers
> Crews gets guillotined and crotched on a steel chair = Crowd groans and is mildly enthused

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that people don't like Apollo. :lol Truly a shame, since I really want him to succeed.


----------



## Ace

Y2JHOLLA said:


> SO is AJ actually going to be in the WWE TITLE match at Wrestlemania. OR is this a huge troll job by WWE?


 Troll.

Bray makes Orton reverse his decision so he can lay down at WM.


----------



## wwetna1

ItsaNewDay said:


> It was exactly what Crews needed.. Something serious, he wasn't smiling, he was trying to kick ass, so happy to see.


I agree with you. I liked Crews and Kalisto teaming up too as it hid their weaknesses


----------



## Mox Girl

Bray, we only have 10 minutes. Get on with it already :lol


----------



## Trophies

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why are American Alpha on Talking Smack? They weren't even on SD :lol


Ok, I didn't miss anything. Thought I was going crazy and missed them on the show. :lol


----------



## Darren Criss

JDP2016 said:


> Still not fucking your boyfriend yet?


I'd rather watch you who already fucked by life.


----------



## Darren Criss

Ambrose Girl said:


> Bray, we only have 10 minutes. Get on with it already :lol


The show was so good we did not even notice the time.


----------



## JDP2016

Darren Criss said:


> I'd rather watch you who already fucked by life.


My being a fan of the Horsewomen doesn't remove the fact that Nikki has never been good on the mic.


----------



## the_hound

RKO OUTTA NO WHERE ON BRAY YASSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## starsfan24

Hi Randy.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Beelzebub reference.


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bray sounded so happy to see Randy :lmao


----------



## Ace

That dramatic music lol :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh shit! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Finally Randy is turning on Bray!


----------



## wwetna1

ORton fucking him up the ass today


----------



## wwe9391

Oh shit


----------



## Master Bate

We knew it was coming. But I love this.


----------



## starsfan24

RANDY TURNING :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Orton turning already.


----------



## DanBrown

Triple threat confirmed. 

Bit of a crap how theyre doing it like.


----------



## Xenoblade

oh ffs... what is this corny vampire diaries bullshit.


----------



## DoubtGin

Why didn't he do this two weeks ago, though?


----------



## Prayer Police

Worst payoff to the Orton/Wyatt saga


----------



## Hawkke

I rather expected they'd have waited a little longer for this.

These camera zooms!
:HA


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

So I guess Randy is turning on Bray now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

HERE WE GO

3-WAY AT MANIA COMING UP, BAY-BEE


----------



## Mra22

This is creepy lol


----------



## Taroostyles

So Orton changed his mind in just 2 weeks? Little abrupt.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

....and it all comes full circle.....


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Lol AJ/Shane is still happening isn't it.


----------



## wkc_23

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bray sounded so happy to see Randy :lmao


"Whoa! ... RANDY!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace

WTH with this Sister Abigail stuff :lol

Don't know what to think of it.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This may be one of the most amazing vingettes ever, I love it when WWE does horror movie shit :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

I feel like this is some weird horror movie now :lol Randy's gonna dig up a corpse?


----------



## starsfan24

This is really solid.


----------



## Trophies

Is Orton calling Bray a murderer? :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Shit's got interesting...


----------



## MrJT

super lame...


----------



## 3ku1

3 way of Styles Wyatt Orton then


----------



## Mra22

Yes!!! Orton trolled the crap out of Bray. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

I love this :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

They going to reveal Paige's career ... oops I mean Abagail's corpse?


----------



## Ratedr4life

This is dark as shit and I love it :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Orton is gonna screw sister Abigail's brains out.


----------



## Headliner

When Orton was going to turn on Wyatt then it should have been a surprise RKO. Not this.


----------



## Ace

DGenerationMC said:


> HERE WE GO
> 
> 3-WAY AT MANIA COMING UP, BAY-BEE


 Nah, they need another big match.


----------



## Taroostyles

What in the actual fuck


----------



## THughes87

the music reminds me of the final huge fight scene from that 90's biker movie "Stone Cold" and because that scne gave me chills as a kid, the music for this gives me chills which makes this story even greater


----------



## Lok

Lovin' this shit!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

RANDY ORTON IS FUCKING GOAT


----------



## DGenerationMC

Prayer Police said:


> Orton is gonna screw sister Abigail's brains out.


Then shit in a bag and give it to her :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Taroostyles said:


> So Orton changed his mind in just 2 weeks? Little abrupt.


HE gave Randy the keys to the Wyatt Family Home for turning down the match last week ... welp he fucked up, like when a guy gives a crazy girlfriend a key


----------



## Mra22

This is amazing :mark:


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> When Orton was going to turn on Wyatt then it should have been a surprise RKO. Not this.


 This seems poorly produced, like a D-list horror...


----------



## Xenoblade

this seems like a really bad audition for a D level horror flick.


----------



## drougfree

:lol


----------



## starsfan24

Damn this is good stuff.


----------



## wwe9391

This is great


----------



## FaceTime Heel

When WWE turns into a psychological thriller. Aint been like this since them Ministry of Darkness days.

They really did their thing with this story.


----------



## RapShepard

Stealing Kane's gimmick Orton, where is Cena to call him out

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok, I actually like this. I think it's working quite well. Love how rattled Bray looks.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Man, any other time Bray would be laughing, but glad to see he's actually taking this seriously.

This is awesome with the ominous music kicking in.


----------



## wkc_23

Pretty unique stuff. WWE never cuts these types of segments anymore. Smackdown wins, once again.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Randy is good at being creepy lol!


----------



## marshal99

Thats Katie vick terrority , randy.


----------



## the_hound

this is fucked up


----------



## DoubtGin

This is awesome.


----------



## Hawkke

Somebody call PETA, that's cruelty to worms!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bray is now equating himself to Satan, the greatest deceiver in history...and he just got deceived by Randall minutes after his proclamation.

:chlol


----------



## Mra22

This is some good old AE stuff :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

On his A game, Orton is too good.


----------



## 3ku1

This is Ministry of Darkness shit. Has been booked very well.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I think I understand it. Bray Wyatt raped Sister Abigail and she killed herself and was reincarnated into a sheep and Bray Wyatt gave her face to Erick Rowan and then Randy Orton burned the bodies. It all makes sense now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Those poor worms. They were just doing what worms do lol.


----------



## Abisial

Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Randy burning poor Bray's PS4.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Ace

This is fucked up :lol


----------



## Master Bate

Bray's selling and facial expressions holy shit so good.


----------



## Trophies

Orton about to start a damn forest fire.


----------



## Hawkke

Hey! Character development! It still exists! It still exists!!!


----------



## Mra22

This is amazing


----------



## MillionDollarProns

You guys remember that one WCW match that was filmed in the woods Blair Witch style? That's what I think is gonna happen


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Poor Bray!  He looks so sad!


----------



## DoubtGin

This isnt PG :lmao


----------



## Mainboy

This is fucking awesome


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao Randy even does his pose


----------



## Ratedr4life

Some straight up Taker/Kane circa 98 vignettes.


----------



## drougfree

This is epic :mark:


----------



## starsfan24

Wow. That was unreal.


----------



## Headliner

This shitty horror production. Wyatt's overreaction. I can't deal.:lmao


----------



## Mra22

DoubtGin said:


> This isnt PG :lmao


Who cares


----------



## FaceTime Heel

well this is one of the more innovative ideas they've had in a while


----------



## wwetna1

The pose while burning the house down ... He so needs to use Burn In My Light at Mania


----------



## Insomnia

Holyshit! :lol :clap


----------



## Trophies

The pose as the fire burns. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

One Winged Angel said:


> Nah, they need another big match.


They really don't. Doesn't mean they still won't do it. But with all the matches on Raw, the women's matches, etc. they don't need one more big match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The wild Bray Wyatt is confused!

The wild Bray Wyatt hurt himself in his confusion!

:squirtle


----------



## Master Bate

Wyatt's selling almost makes him a good guy imo.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

'we love you Randy, make love to me Randy'


----------



## JamesCurtis24

So would this whole thing not make more sense now if Harper won? Because you'd have a triple threat for the title with three guys that hate each other?


----------



## The High King

This is why the WWE sucks.
Bray is the Heel yet the babyface is the one doing the heel act.
The WWE wonder why they cannot create any top superstars when they push guys no one likes as a face and the favorites are made to look weak as heels


----------



## Prayer Police

Ok. How does AJ fit in all this? Is the vengeful spirit of sister Abigail gonna possess AJ?


----------



## Lok

<3 it! That was pretty cool. :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

The constant switchbacks between Orton and Wyatt. That was great.


----------



## AngryConsumer

So. Fucking. Good. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Should have ended with Randy saying "Run!" but aside from that, it could have been the best segment WWE had done in as long as I can remember! Loved it!

As for the dysfunction of the "heel/face" dynamic in the exchange, it wasn't the best working of it no, but.. it showed growth and forward progress in a stagnant story, something WWE has DESPERATELY needed to do not just for Bray but for nearly anyone!


----------



## Mra22

Best promo ever :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Well that was ehhhh... a segment


----------



## I am the Storm

This needed more build. More time to marinate and become a thing. 1/2 week(s) ago Randy refused to fight Bray. Now, well, he's willing to kill all things Wyatt....why? What happened in that time?

A few more weeks, WWE. Just a few more weeks and this could have been great.


----------



## wkc_23

I knew Randy would turn on Bray, but nothing.... Nothing like that. Amazing work :clap :clap :clap


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Orton about to start a damn forest fire.


The forest had it coming

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Wow, that had me fixated, what an ending.


----------



## wwetna1




----------



## starsfan24

It was something new. Unexpected. I loved it.


----------



## Ace

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So would this whole thing not make more sense now if Harper won? Because you'd have a triple threat for the title with three guys that hate each other?


 It makes perfect sense

Orton gets Bray one on one.

AJ is pissed off at Shane after he takes him out of the match.

Harper is not a ME and hot shotting him into that position would have detracted from the match


----------



## AmWolves10

Orton needs more character work. He should have been singing he's got the whole world in his hands while spraying the lighter fluid.


----------



## safc-scotty

:mark: Always wanted more stuff like this with Bray and Randy knocked it out of the park! Just imagine the video package they're going to come up with for this match at Mania :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

One of the best segments I've watched I think (at least recently). First the Festival of Friendship, now this - 2017 had some memorable shit.


----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## wwe9391

Great segment, great work by both men. Sorry but AJ is 100% getting taken out of this. Orton vs Bray needs to be one on one


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Also what is the point of Randy holding off on taking claim to his title shot, waiting for another guy to get involve in AJ, making it more difficult, and then putting himself in a more difficult match to win? And he gave up his shot, why does he suddenly get it back? I mean sure, the promo was incredible, love to see him and Bray go at it but I at least think Harper should have went over against AJ.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Random comment, I know the day of when Smackdown comes on but I still always manage to fucking forget somehow. Guess I'll watch it later.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The High King said:


> This is why the WWE sucks.
> *Bray is the Heel yet the babyface is the one doing the heel act.*
> The WWE wonder why they cannot create any top superstars when they push guys no one likes as a face and the favorites are made to look weak as heels


Worked pretty well for that Stone Cold Steve Austin guy.:wink2:


----------



## TD Stinger

Obviously, that did not go down like how any of expected. But I still really liked it. Always love it when then they go away from the arena and it made for a captivating image/moment.


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Well that was ehhhh... a segment


 It's polarizing, you either loved it or are scratching your head thinking WTF did I just watch.


----------



## Black

Finally some sports entertainment!!! GOAT shit man :tripsblessed


----------



## Taroostyles

AJ now has 0% chance of being in that match, it's way too personal now.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## RapShepard

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So would this whole thing not make more sense now if Harper won? Because you'd have a triple threat for the title with three guys that hate each other?


Maybe Harper rejoins we get a four way, who knows. I can't wait to see AJ ask how Orton can change his mind lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


FTFY. :yoshi


----------



## -XERO-

*BRILLIANT!*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836773307626053632



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Those poor worms. They were just doing what worms do lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

I totally thought that would be terrible. But it was damn good, Randy doing his pose in front of the fire :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

One Winged Angel said:


> It makes perfect sense
> 
> Orton gets Bray one on one.
> 
> AJ is pissed off at Shane after he takes him out of the match.
> 
> Harper is not a ME and hot shotting him into that position would have detracted from the match


Did Shane already take him out, or are you just suspecting he will? And if he does, again, what was the point of all this leading up to it? It doesn't make sense, Randy gives up his shot, you build up an entirely new storyline for weeks, and then go PSYCH! Randy is actually gonna take the shot. Fuck you AJ.


----------



## bradatar

Just don't fuck AJ due to this please.


----------



## 3ku1

I loved that!!! Finnally not just matches with no psychology. Real entertainment! I'm
Not sure Styles fits in this though.


----------



## RapShepard

The High King said:


> This is why the WWE sucks.
> Bray is the Heel yet the babyface is the one doing the heel act.
> The WWE wonder why they cannot create any top superstars when they push guys no one likes as a face and the favorites are made to look weak as heels


Lol Bray's an evil dickhead his compound getting destroyed isn't injustice.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Headliner said:


> When Orton was going to turn on Wyatt then it should have been a surprise RKO. Not this.


Wanting something that happens all the time compared to something unique :crying:


----------



## wwetna1

Game of Thrones said:


> This needed more build. More time to marinate and become a thing. 1/2 week(s) ago Randy refused to fight Bray. Now, well, he's willing to kill all things Wyatt....why? What happened in that time?
> 
> A few more weeks, WWE. Just a few more weeks and this could have been great.


Wyatt said in the promo he gave ORton the kings to the Wyatt hideout basically and accepted him fully into their home after he turned down the match. Randy already broke up HArperand Wyatt. So now Randy burned the motherfucker down house, Abagail, Family, and all


----------



## PraXitude

Wait.. Orton won the Rumble and then gave up his title shot but now he's in a triple threat match at WM. Can someone explain this storyline to me? LOL

I'm moving in a few days so I've been so busy with packing.


----------



## Ace

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did Shane already take him out, or are you just suspecting he will? And if he does, again, what was the point of all this leading up to it? It doesn't make sense, Randy gives up his shot, you build up an entirely new storyline for weeks, and then go PSYCH! Randy is actually gonna take the shot. Fuck you AJ.


 To build up AJ-Shane and fill a few weeks.


----------



## DanBrown

This is all very pointless unless Aj wins it back at mania.


----------



## Meeki

I still feel like Styles is gonna get screwed out of the title match


----------



## wkc_23

:mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *BRILLIANT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836773307626053632


Ha ha :laugh: Well that is one kind of worm!


----------



## redban

My prediction:

With AJ's win and Orton's Rumble shot, Shane will book Orton vs AJ Styles to determine who will fight Bray. Orton will win clean. 

AJ Styles vs Shane O' Mac.
Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt

Luke Harper signs autographs on WWE Axis.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836774373331607552 
I want his old theme back.


----------



## Mordecay

I honestly don't know how to feel about that segment. It was cool, unexpected, corny and cringey, all at the same time


----------



## wwetna1

PraXitude said:


> Wait.. Orton won the Rumble and then gave up his title shot but now he's in a triple threat match at WM. Can someone explain this storyline to me? LOL
> 
> I'm moving in a few days so I've been so busy with packing.


Orton never signed away his rights to his Mania match. Bray got played. 

Randy is the same guy whose lawyers made sure he got in the WM25 main event when the McMahons tried to stop him. Shane ain't fucking with him


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Headliner

I get the concept of the segment based on Wyatt's character. The shitty horror music and Wyatt's reactions made me feel like I was watching a crap horror movie. 

Plus, I think the surprise face turn would have worked better. Have Orton give Wyatt a surprise RKO so everyone can say "omg why did Randy just RKO Bray Wyatt." Then the following week he can burn down Wyatt's place to intensify things.

I'm guessing Shane takes AJ gets taken out of the match at Mania and that's how AJ/Shane begins.


----------



## -XERO-

Ratedr4life said:


> Some straight up Taker/Kane circa 98 vignettes.














Abisial said:


> Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Randy burning poor Bray's PS4.


:batista3


----------



## Mordecay

redban said:


> My prediction:
> 
> With AJ's win and Orton's Rumble shot, Shane will book Orton vs AJ Styles to determine who will fight Bray. Orton will win clean.
> 
> AJ Styles vs Shane O' Mac.
> Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt
> *
> Luke Harper signs autographs on WWE Axis.*


crycrycry:cry

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal would be my prediction, hopefully he wins it at least


----------



## Neuron

I love cheesy wrestling segments, so this was gold to me. It's nice to see a unique betrayal rather than the same ol "RKO OUTTA NOWHERE" thing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Randy burns down Wyatt's home
> Randy used "This Fire Burns" as his theme song for a week
> CM Punk used it as his theme thereafter
> CM Punk return confirmed

:troll


----------



## Hawkke

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836772570343096325
Orton you dastardly animal! :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

the_hound said:


>


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## redban

Headliner said:


> I get the concept of the segment based on Wyatt's character. The shitty horror music and Wyatt's reactions made me feel like I was watching a crap horror movie.
> 
> Plus, I think the surprise face turn would have worked better. Have Orton give Wyatt a surprise RKO so everyone can say "omg why did Randy just RKO Bray Wyatt." Then the following week he can burn down Wyatt's place to intensify things.
> 
> I'm guessing Shane takes AJ gets taken out of the match at Mania and that's how AJ/Shane begins.


The problem is that AJ already earned his title shot by beating Harper. Shane can't just take it away because Shane is a face.

He has to make AJ de-earn his title shot, and a #1 contender's match against Orton (which AJ will lose) serves that purpose.


----------



## RapShepard

Mordecay said:


> I honestly don't know how to feel about that segment. It was cool, unexpected, corny and cringey, all at the same time


It was a rollercoaster of a segment. I for sure thought Randy's hand was going to catch on fire and we'd get a "stupid stupid" out of him.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## wwetna1

The High King said:


> This is why the WWE sucks.
> Bray is the Heel yet the babyface is the one doing the heel act.
> The WWE wonder why they cannot create any top superstars when they push guys no one likes as a face and the favorites are made to look weak as heels


History lesson

To get what he wanted Austin held a gun to Vince's head and made him piss himself. To get HHH at MAnia Taker had Kane threaten to throw Steph off a 5th floor balcony. To get in aWM match Michaels stole Benoit's contract. 

I'm sorry but America ain't Japan. This is Cartoon faces, not anime. Batman and Green Arrow do dark shit to get their way for good, over being the good intention police brother


----------



## TheMenace

the_hound said:


>


:book


----------



## Meeki

To be honest the fuckery could have just been a way to get AJ into the match


----------



## Strategize

That was pure wrestling cheese at it's finest. 

I love wrestling cheese.


----------



## Headliner

MillionDollarProns said:


> Wanting something that happens all the time compared to something unique :crying:


It made more sense to me by doing the surprise RKO.

Going from Orton saying he refused to face Bray to immediately burning down Wyatt's place under the pretense that it was a ruse seem to be a bit rushed. At least if Orton randomly gave Wyatt the surprise RKO, then the following week he can do the typical explanation and burn down Wyatt's place in the process.

I think that would have been better storytelling over time compared to this, which I feel was rushed.


----------



## RapShepard

the_hound said:


>


It's not Naomi level ass, that's barely decent ass lol. Cheeks do look quality tho


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Whether one found that to be gold or campy overkill, that was one of the most well-shot segments from a cinematic/visual standpoint the WWE has done. The switchbacks to show a dichotomy and the capturing of the fire alongside Orton's reactions in particular. To those in production :clap :clap :clap


----------



## 3ku1

RapShepard said:


> It's not Naomi level ass, that's barely decent ass lol. Cheeks do look quality tho


Lol whatever man your in the minority here.


----------



## Rise

Headliner said:


> It made more sense to me by doing the surprise RKO.
> 
> 
> 
> Going from Orton saying he refused to face Bray to immediately burning down Wyatt's place under the pretense that it was a ruse seem to be a bit rushed. At least if Orton randomly gave Wyatt the surprise RKO, then the following week he can do the typical explanation and burn down Wyatt's place in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would have been better storytelling over time compared to this, which I feel was rushed.




Orton would not have had access to sister Abigail if they went with your storyline. He only got that access after turning down the mania match. So no your way is not better, sorry.


----------



## -XERO-

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The wild Bray Wyatt is confused!
> 
> The wild Bray Wyatt hurt himself in his confusion!
> 
> :squirtle












*ALAKAZAM HAS LOST IT!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836773546114195457


----------



## Ace

redban said:


> My prediction:
> 
> With AJ's win and Orton's Rumble shot, Shane will book Orton vs AJ Styles to determine who will fight Bray. Orton will win clean.
> 
> AJ Styles vs Shane O' Mac.
> Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt
> 
> Luke Harper signs autographs on WWE Axis.


 Really?

AJ-Orton wasted on a damn SD ep?..


----------



## PraXitude

wwetna1 said:


> Orton never signed away his rights to his Mania match. Bray got played.
> 
> Randy is the same guy whose lawyers made sure he got in the WM25 main event when the McMahons tried to stop him. Shane ain't fucking with him


Oh, ok thanks for the info!


----------



## Headliner

Rise said:


> Orton would not have had access to sister Abigail if they went with your storyline. He only got that access after turning down the mania match. So no your way is not better, sorry.


Uh, he gives Wyatt the surprise RKO after he turned down the Mania match the previous week. That's what I was clearly referring to. Therefore he still has access to the Abigail place the following week.

So what are you talking about?


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> I get the concept of the segment based on Wyatt's character. The shitty horror music and Wyatt's reactions made me feel like I was watching a crap horror movie.
> 
> Plus, I think the surprise face turn would have worked better. Have Orton give Wyatt a surprise RKO so everyone can say "omg why did Randy just RKO Bray Wyatt." Then the following week he can burn down Wyatt's place to intensify things.
> 
> I'm guessing Shane takes AJ gets taken out of the match at Mania and that's how AJ/Shane begins.


 As someone who loves horror movies, I found it be really bad... I would have preferred Orton to turn on Bray with a RKO and then burn his farmhouse down a few weeks down the line. All this metaphorical BS was too much. Keep it simple, it's more effective. Also, this is probably the high point for the feud 4 weeks out. What else are they going to do? 

I was :lmao at the background music though, like WTF :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

Bray gonna sue Randy on Judge Judy :booklel


----------



## Black

Imagine Bray goes back to Husky Harris next week :mj2


----------



## RapShepard

3ku1 said:


> Lol whatever man your in the minority here.


True, I am. Alexa is a respectable ass to lose too, no shame there lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle

By the way, where do we go from here to match animosity on Orton's side? Raven/Sandman with Orton's kids? Not sure that'd be corporately allowed.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Did anyone else see Cena bust out laughing at that Elsworth line "oh sorry, my friend who's a girl". :lmao

Elsworth is gold.


----------



## Rise

Headliner said:


> Uh, he gives Wyatt the surprise RKO after he turned down the Mania match the previous week. That's what I was clearly referring to. Therefore he still has access to the Abigail place the following week.
> 
> So what are you talking about?




Why would Wyatt give him full access to Abigail after getting RKO'd the week before? The whole reason Orton was there is because Wyatt finally trusted him completely.


----------



## Ace

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Did Shane already take him out, or are you just suspecting he will? And if he does, again, what was the point of all this leading up to it? It doesn't make sense, Randy gives up his shot, you build up an entirely new storyline for weeks, and then go PSYCH! Randy is actually gonna take the shot. Fuck you AJ.


 Shane wouldn't have been out there unless they were setting for something.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *ALAKAZAM HAS LOST IT!*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836773546114195457


Good job picking Alakazam, considering his, Abra and Kadabra's status as humanoid goats with psychic powers has led them to be viewed as Pokemon's answer to Baphomet. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

Bray now gonna have to go and live in a homeless shelter


----------



## Asuka842

Removing AJ from the match just to face freaking Shane would be incredibly idiotic on WWE's part. Not that they won't do it mind you, they most likely will. But AJ vs. Bray vs. Randy for the title would be a FAR better match, and I'm sure that most fans would be far more interested in seeing it.

Also they'd have just killed Harper's babyface momentum for no good reason as well, so it'd be doubly stupid.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

SOOOOO FUCKING EPICCC!!! Legit up there with Owens/Jericho festival of friendship as being one of the best segments I've seen in Wrestling. Everything about it was perfection. Orton/Bray more than deserve to go on last at Wrestlemania. It's the best thing going in WWE right now.


----------



## Headliner

Rise said:


> Why would Wyatt give him full access to Abigail after getting RKO'd the week before? The whole reason Orton was there is because Wyatt finally trusted him completely.


When Orton got on his knees and said he refuse to face Wyatt, Wyatt said he has the keys to the kingdom. Which means at that point he was given access to Wyatt/Sister Abigail place. I don't think you're reading this right.


----------



## Ace

Asuka842 said:


> Removing AJ from the match just to face freaking Shane would be incredibly idiotic on WWE's part. Not that they won't do it mind you, they most likely will. But AJ vs. Bray vs. Randy for the title would be a FAR better match, and I'm sure that most fans would be far more interested in seeing it.
> 
> Also they'd have just killed Harper's babyface momentum for no good reason as well, so it'd be doubly stupid.


 Right move in the end, AJ and Harper don't belong in this feud.

It was their way of dragging it out afte TLC.


----------



## -XERO-

wwetna1 said:


> History lesson
> 
> To get what he wanted Austin held a gun to Vince's head and made him piss himself. To get HHH at MAnia Taker had Kane threaten to throw Steph off a 5th floor balcony. To get in aWM match Michaels stole Benoit's contract.
> 
> I'm sorry but America ain't Japan. This is Cartoon faces, not anime. Batman and Green Arrow do dark shit to get their way for good, over being the good intention police brother


----------



## Rise

Headliner said:


> When Orton got on his knees and said he refuse to face Wyatt, Wyatt said he has the keys to the kingdom. Which means at that point he was given access to Wyatt/Sister Abigail place. I don't think you're reading this right.




No I'm reading it just fine. Orton got the "keys to the kingdom" because? That's right he sacrificed his mania match correct? We agree there I assume. 

If he then RKO'd Wyatt right then he would lose Wyatt's trust. Thus he would not gain access to Abigail. Keys to the kingdom isn't a literal key, it is a metaphor meaning Orton has been accepted as a full family member. 

Kayfabe wise after the show he was then showed where Abigail's grave is, given full access to the compound ect. If he struck last week he would have never been granted said access. 

Does that make sense? He would never have had that access if he struck last week.


----------



## Xenoblade

randy orton was brays bitch for 4 months just to burn down an abandoned shack with maggots in it.. I think Bray got the better on that deal.

litterally nobody cares about fucking abagail other than bray wyatt.. It is a stupid, unrelatable, feud that I can't possibly get invested in as it comes off so pathetically fake, it makes total divas look like legit history...


----------



## Headliner

Rise said:


> No I'm reading it just fine. Orton got the "keys to the kingdom" because? That's right he sacrificed his mania match correct? We agree there I assume.
> 
> If he then RKO'd Wyatt right then he would lose Wyatt's trust. Thus he would not gain access to Abigail. Keys to the kingdom isn't a literal key, it is a metaphor meaning Orton has been accepted as a full family member.
> 
> Kayfabe wise after the show he was then showed where Abigail's grave is, given full access to the compound ect. If he struck last week he would have never been granted said access.
> 
> Does that make sense? He would never have had that access if he struck last week.


I wasn't referring to Orton RKO'ing Wyatt in the same segment where he got on his knees and refused to face him. I was saying he would do it the week after or sometime after the original segment.


----------



## Hawkke

Headliner said:


> Uh, he gives Wyatt the surprise RKO after he turned down the Mania match the previous week. That's what I was clearly referring to. Therefore he still has access to the Abigail place the following week.
> 
> So what are you talking about?


Usually we agree on a lot, but this time I have to put up a stop sign.. Yes, the RKO out of no where bit is Randy's trademark, but.. in this case it wasn't the answer. Throw wrestling match logic out the window for the moment and look at the psychological aspect of things.. Yes, the timing was a little off, I think it should have been after the AJ/Harper bit got it's resolution, but..

As I said way back with the Cena Vs. Wyatt cage match where the kid ultimately stopped Cena from winning the segment wasn't about wrestling logic it wasn't about moves or pins, it was about torment, it was about pain. Wyatt kept letting Cena almost get those wins in that cage match to antagonize him.. kept it going till he stuck the proverbial knife in in his heart by turning what Cena "depended on" most against him, "da children." Here Randy did something similar he took what Wyatt "depended on" away in an effort to break him. From a storytelling aspect it was bloody fantastic, just not timed to perfection.


----------



## Xenoblade

ya and when I was five and the lights went out and undertaker struck the ring with lightning I thought it was the coolest thing ever..

I am now 26... I don't like these super natural stories.. They suck, they are shallow, have no believablity and make no sense.. 

Ortons character right now is god awful. He looks like a d level horror film actor looking for a pay check, rather than a believable wrestler going for the richest prize in all professional wrestling.


----------



## Rise

Headliner said:


> I wasn't referring to Orton RKO'ing Wyatt in the same segment where he got on his knees and refused to face him. I was saying he would do it the week after or sometime after the original segment.



Ok even if it was the week after. He would then immediately lose access to the compound and would not be able to get to Abigail unguarded the following week. At least if Wyatt still has all those followers which I'm not sure if he is a cult leader or what anymore.


----------



## The High King

wwetna1 said:


> History lesson
> 
> To get what he wanted Austin held a gun to Vince's head and made him piss himself. To get HHH at MAnia Taker had Kane threaten to throw Steph off a 5th floor balcony. To get in aWM match Michaels stole Benoit's contract.
> 
> I'm sorry but America ain't Japan. This is Cartoon faces, not anime. Batman and Green Arrow do dark shit to get their way for good, over being the good intention police brother


You failed to grasp my initial point. I have no issue in the antics of Orton but for the comms and wwe to portray him as a face is stupid.
Like when Enzo was the one trying to screw a married woman and Rusev was portrayed as a heel.
Whenever Reigns or Cena takes a cheap shot it goes unmentioned.
The creative of WWE are constantly contradicting themselves


----------



## TheMenace

History repeats..... kinda...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26dmr_rob-van-dam-vs-undertaker-wwe-title_sport


----------



## Headliner

Hawkke said:


> Usually we agree on a lot, but this time I have to put up a stop sign.. Yes, the RKO out of no where bit is Randy's trademark, but.. in this case it wasn't the answer. Throw wrestling match logic out the window for the moment and look at the psychological aspect of things.. Yes, the timing was a little off, I think it should have been after the AJ/Harper bit got it's resolution, but..
> 
> As I said way back with the Cena Vs. Wyatt cage match where the kid ultimately stopped Cena from winning the segment wasn't about wrestling logic it wasn't about moves or pins, it was about torment, it was about pain. Wyatt kept letting Cena almost get those wins in that cage match to antagonize him.. kept it going till he stuck the proverbial knife in in his heart by turning what Cena "depended on" most against him, "da children." Here Randy did something similar he took what Wyatt "depended on" away in an effort to break him. From a storytelling aspect it was bloody fantastic, just not timed to perfection.


I like build. Build as in continuously building to a bigger moment. Not immediately blowing off the big moment. 

Today's Smackdown date was 2/28. Wrestlemania is April 2nd. So after today, there's 4 more Smackdown shows until Mania. They just did the climax segment tonight. There's nothing that's going to top that. So for the next 4 shows they will be doing what? Promos against each other? Wyatt. Nothing will compare to what they just did tonight. 

If they did the surprise RKO tonight for example. You lay the _*groundwork*_ for Orton to do something bigger in those next 4 shows to further escalate the build such as burning Wyatt's place.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Even Stevie Wonder could have seen the RKO coming so Randy turning into a pyromaniac was something far different and more unexpected


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Really really good episode overall.

Cena and Miz sparring, Elsworth GOATing, an excellent match that could have been Harper's coming out party minus the fuckery and plus 8 more minutes, and then Randall with about twenty gallons of gasoline. That's about as sports entertained as I've been in a long ass time. :sk


----------



## Victor Chaos

Bray Wyatt = Scott Tenorman
Randy Orton = Eric Cartman


----------



## Hawkke

Headliner said:


> I like build. Build as in continuously building to a bigger moment. Not immediately blowing off the big moment.
> 
> Today's Smackdown date was 2/28. Wrestlemania is April 2nd. So after today, there's 4 more Smackdown shows until Mania. They just did the climax segment tonight. There's nothing that's going to top that. So for the next 4 shows they will be doing what? Promos against each other? Wyatt. Nothing will compare to what they just did tonight.
> 
> If they did the surprise RKO tonight for example. You lay the _*groundwork*_ for Orton to do something bigger in those next 4 shows to further escalate the build such as burning Wyatt's place.


Like I said, the timing was bad no question there. It should probably have been the go home Smackdown. The thing I see in the angle is the "rko out of nowhere" is meaningless to someone like Wyatt as a way to hurt the character. Yes we would have had Bray on the mat, Randy standing over him posing closing the show tonight but I'm sorry, it's not exactly an attention grabber at this point, it's too cliche for the angle and the characters involved. The question becomes how do you suddenly make that effect Wyatt? The man who's weathered a literal Cena burial, and countless PPV losses and still keeps clinging to his place? How do you make a man who builds his own reality in his head bleed? When you book a man to never win (until just very recently) and hold on only by the strength of his character that only leaves that character to attack. What Orton did tonight was one of the few options left to truly get to Wyatt from a Kayfabe perspective. Wyatt's whole "strength" has been putting physical failures out of the picture, pretending they don't happen and just going on with life. If Randy RKO'd Bray tonight we would have gotten just that again. Bray pushing it aside and going on to build his reality as he saw fit.

Personally, I think Randy should have just played along as the good solider right until the very end, right until that last Smackdown then did this, left Bray in shambles right before the match then the 3 ways goes down, Bray retains by Harper crushing Orton and letting Bray get the pin. Bray looks the stronger and the smarter for it that way. The Wyatt character shows he can go on even without "Sister Abigail power"

Of course to make that work, Shane and AJ do whatever it is they're going to do to build that match and Shane puts Harper in the match to anger AJ or.. whatever.. Either way, it was the only move valid to Randy to truly put harm to Bray. No RKO was going to do that, no matter when they timed this segment. The groundwork was already there from the start, we knew Orton was never going to be a full time "family" member, it was only a matter of when, sometimes less is more. The build was built in, this *should have been* a text book example of a case of the rat in the group holding the grenade and dropping it right at the last moment for maximum effect, not dropping hints along the way.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles laying down the gauntlet to Shane on Talking Smack. 

Styles says, "I'm in the main event against Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania." Storms off. 

Shane takes DB to "discuss things."


----------



## Strategize

I swear, double cross angles are *always* good if they have some kind of effort put into it.

We just got 2 in 1 month. Literally the easiest kind of story to make interesting in wrestling.


----------



## validreasoning

Headliner said:


> I like build. Build as in continuously building to a bigger moment. Not immediately blowing off the big moment.
> 
> Today's Smackdown date was 2/28. Wrestlemania is April 2nd. So after today, there's 4 more Smackdown shows until Mania. They just did the climax segment tonight. There's nothing that's going to top that. So for the next 4 shows they will be doing what? Promos against each other? Wyatt. Nothing will compare to what they just did tonight.
> 
> If they did the surprise RKO tonight for example. You lay the _*groundwork*_ for Orton to do something bigger in those next 4 shows to further escalate the build such as burning Wyatt's place.


Yeah WWE blow their load alot in these types of feuds, same with Hogan and rock back in 2002 as money segment was 4 weeks out when they agreed to the match, Bret and Vince money segment was January 4th, reigns and hhh was night of tlc in December

To be fair ward is a terrific writer so maybe he has something up his sleeve. 2 months ago nobody including myself wanted this match and yet he has brilliantly written a storyline with numerous twists and turns and now people are looking forward to the match


----------



## Headliner

Hawkke said:


> Like I said, the timing was bad no question there. It should probably have been the go home Smackdown. The thing I see in the angle is the "rko out of nowhere" is meaningless to someone like Wyatt as a way to hurt the character. Yes we would have had Bray on the mat, Randy standing over him posing closing the show I'm sorry, but it's not exactly an attention grabber at this point, it's too cliche for the angle. The question becomes how do you suddenly make that effect Wyatt? The man who's weathered a literal Cena burial, and countless PPV losses and still keeps clinging to his place? How do you make a man who builds his own reality in his head bleed? When you book a man to never win (until just very recently) and hold on only by the strength of his character that only leaves that character to attack. What Orton did tonight was one of the few options left to truly get to Wyatt from a Kayfabe perspective. Wyatt's whole "strength" has been putting physical failures out of the picture, pretending they don't happen and just going on with life. If Randy RKO'd Bray tonight we would have gotten just that again. Bray pushing it aside and going on to build his reality as he saw fit.
> 
> Personally, I think Randy should have just played along as the good solider right until the very end, right until that last Smackdown then did this, left Bray in shambles right before the match then the 3 ways goes down, Bray retains by Harper crushing Orton and letting Bray get the pin. Bray looks the stronger and the smarter for it that way. The Wyatt character shows he can go on even without "Sister Abigail power"
> 
> Of course to make that work, Shane and AJ do whatever it is they're going to do to build that match and Shane put's Harper in the match to anger AJ or.. whatever.. Either way, it was the only move valid to Randy to fit truly putting harm to Bray. No RKO was going to do that, no matter when they timed this segment. The groundwork was already there from the start, we knew Orton was never going to be a full time "family" member, it was only a matter of when, sometimes less is more. The build was built in, this was a text book example of a case of the rat in the group holding the grenade and dropping it right at the last moment.


Well I don't think you want Orton waiting until the exact end before Mania because then there's no tension or build between Orton and Wyatt.

That's the thing, they don't have to push anything aside because Orton RKO'ing Wyatt would hurt Wyatt because he trusted him so long. 

2/28 Smackdown: Surprise RKO. WWE's like omg why did he RKO Wyatt we want answers. 
3/7 Smackdown: Orton explains his behavior, Wyatt ambushes him and beats the shit out of Orton.
3/14 Smackdown: Wyatt cuts a promo about how he made a mistake trusting Orton and giving Orton the keys to the kingdom. Known hot head Orton burns down Wyatt's place (the kingdom) in a rage which causes Wyatt to snap. 
3/21 Smackdown: All out brawl between Orton and Wyatt including beating up referees.
3/28 Smackdown: Calm before the Mania match. Basic mind games and promos to ease down the tension from last week while building back toward the Mania match.
4/2 is Wrestlemania.


----------



## BTNH

When Cena mentioned going against the Undertaker was anyone else equally as devastated? Miz is good and all, but do you really wanna see a mixed tag match over Cena vs Taker? Instead we're gonna get Reigns going over Taker at Mania, it's most annoying


----------



## Ratedr4life

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836778709642174464


----------



## Hawkke

Headliner said:


> Well I don't think you want Orton waiting until the exact end before Mania because then there's no tension or build between Orton and Wyatt.
> 
> That's the thing, they don't have to push anything aside because Orton RKO'ing Wyatt would hurt Wyatt because he trusted him so long.


2/28 Smackdown: Surprise RKO. WWE's like omg why did he RKO Wyatt we want answers.
-Not a surprise, expected the second it's executed.
3/7 Smackdown: Orton explains his behavior, Wyatt ambushes him and beats the shit out of Orton. 
-Aside from newer viewers, which lol to that right.. Who really needs Orton to explain? Who really couldn't see it coming?
3/14 Smackdown: Wyatt cuts a promo about how he made a mistake trusting Orton and giving Orton the keys to the kingdom. Known hot head Orton burns down Wyatt's place (the kingdom) in a rage which causes Wyatt to snap.
-That whole bit right there, all of it was told on Wyatt's face tonight. Which is why it doesn't require the standard build, Bray can emote quite fantastically as is. There was no promo needed to show that betrayal, none.
3/21 Smackdown: All out brawl between Orton and Wyatt including beating up referees.
-Maybe, just maybe Do the house burn on that night.
3/28 Smackdown: Calm before the Mania match. Basic mind games and promos to ease down the tension from last week while building back toward the Mania match.
-This is all to, same old song and dance! There is literally a roster full of "happy to be here" jobbers and wrestler clones to this exact build for their perspective stories. Wyatt and Orton proved one of the few character pairs you can successfully think outside the box with! Why waste it? If you wanted to drag it out more you do the burn down on 3/21 and on this show do a fight to close the show That would work fine enough..
4/2 is Wrestlemania.
-Have the Wyatt "family" focused 3 way here with Harper and Bray proving they mentally one upped Randy in the end, it's the only pay off that should be coming from this angle.

But really we can debate what should have been done till we're green in the face, it's been done. The only question that matters now is where do they go from here? Now that they've blown the proverbial "load" early I would guess they are going to go on with the standard plan you just laid out anyway. I just think there was more potential for harder hitting moments had things waited till the last few shows.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The end segment was great, but somebody tell Kevin Dunn to stop using fucking background music when it isn't necessary. There's a reason why you don't do movies pal.

Anyway hope this brings out a more vicious and sadistic side in Bray now. Well, after that there HAS to be some change in character.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Hot Take: If WWE wants any chance in hell of getting Roman over as a face, they need to send him to Smackdown.


----------



## BEE

This week's SDL was great! Most of the show delivered well IMO: 

- Miz/Cena promo was an all-out shoot fest. I hope they do more because you could feel that Miz was somewhat holding back against Cena. If there is someone right now that could verbally rape Cena in a shoot-fest promo, its Miz. Damn looking forward to this feud and hopefully Miz gets the win even though its Nikki's retirement match. Would solidify Miz as a main-event star again. 

- What are they doing with Becky/Mickie? Why are we not getting more promos with them? Why are we getting the lazy booking with the repeated matches? 
- Alexa's facial expression > everyone else that's not named Miz, Wyatt & Jericho
- * idgaf * about the chair match. * IDGAF * about Crews or Ziggler period.
- Ambrose / Corbin has potential to be a great feud
- Styles winning was the correct decision but I have the feeling it'll be a fatal-4 way. No way Styles eats the pin at WM. 
- Wasn't much of a fan of the ending because that was as dramatic as it was going to be in the feud - I'd personally have Randy come out with Wyatt and when Wyatt was done with his promo, just do a simple RKO. But ghostbusters Orton seems fun.

SDL >>>>> RAW this week


----------



## The Figure 4

Game of Thrones said:


> This needed more build. More time to marinate and become a thing. 1/2 week(s) ago Randy refused to fight Bray. Now, well, he's willing to kill all things Wyatt....why? What happened in that time?
> 
> A few more weeks, WWE. Just a few more weeks and this could have been great.





JamesCurtis24 said:


> Also what is the point of Randy holding off on taking claim to his title shot, waiting for another guy to get involve in AJ, making it more difficult, and then putting himself in a more difficult match to win? And he gave up his shot, why does he suddenly get it back? I mean sure, the promo was incredible, love to see him and Bray go at it but I at least think Harper should have went over against AJ.


He turned on him because he finally got the "keys to the kingdom." His plan from the start was to destroy the Wyatt family from the inside - this was pretty clear, I thought. He separated Luke from Bray, Luke then lost the match with AJ so he's no longer in the title picture, and now Orton had access to Bray's "hallow ground" which he then burned to the ground.


----------



## Sugnid

I know nobody wants to see the match, but the build to AJ/Shane has been very well done.

AJ is right in everything he said - he entered the battle royale and co-won that (ok, we know he touched down first), won the no.1 contenders match (twice), and all this while not getting his actual 1-on-1 rematch he was entitled to.

Shane/Bryan have thrown a ton of obstacles in his way so I'd be pissed after all that I didn't get my shot.


----------



## MOBELS

Another week without the tag division. This division is well and truly the worst division for anything in the history of WWE, they should seriously just send American Alpha and The Usos to RAW and get rid of the Smackdown tag titles, they are completely and utterly pointless to have at this point in time.


----------



## Not Lying

I loved that segment between Bray/Orton for the first time I felt like "okey, maybe now they can main event WM and it won't look out of place" something I never thought I'd say, especially considering how little interest I had for their match back at No Mercy, and how much shit it got for main eventing a C level PPV.


----------



## Acezwicker

This episode sucked. The show felt out of order for the most part.

The Miz Tv segment was bad, it just went on and on and on. Say something like this happened on Raw it would be crapped on and mocked. It should have been 5 minutes shorter.

Becky/Mickie was underwelming, but that was because of the 1st segment going way too long and bad commercial break placement. You could tell there was so much more that both of them wanted to do. 

Styles/Harper was okay, this is another match that just felt flat.

Ziggler/Crews was awful. 

The Wyatt/Orton segment was the only highlight of the show.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Randy channeling his inner Cersei Lannister and blowing shit up was a far better end than "Oh he RKO'd Bray let's feud now..."


----------



## Rex Rasslin

So this means we will at least get a Triple Threat Title match at WM, right? I like that!


----------



## peowulf

Give Styles two matches. If he beats Shane, he'll enter the WWE Championship match. Problem solved.


----------



## krtgolfing

Great fucking Smackdown! But of course people will still bitch about it.


----------



## JDP2016

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy channeling his inner Cersei Lannister and blowing shit up was a far better end than "Oh he RKO'd Bray let's feud now..."


I was thinking the video was a recording and Orton was gonna sneak up on Bray and RKO him............ outta nowhere. I'm glad that didn't happen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Miz and Maryse were fantastic...Cena and Nikki...ehhhh.

I just find it dumb that Maryse slapping Cena is what pisses Nikki off, not that Maryse beat her down last week. Its dumb to just make it all about the the men with Nikki sticking up for John...who kayfabe wise wouldn't notice if she was shot dead. Maryse and Nikki are good enough characters to just hate each other for what they do to each other.

Miz's promo was so great, the Cena promo just shat on him though in typical Cena fashion. This is pro wrestling in 2017, everything and everyone is a copycat/ripoff. Its dumb to pull at that thread. And the stuff about wanting to face Taker just shits on The Miz more, and shits on the match. Cena doesn't care about facing Miz so why should any of us care? 

Another lame ass Becky match, they've already killed Mickie James. Becky should have just gone to the back of the line and been built back up, not continued the same feud. She's damaged goods and she's so tedious and dull at this point.


----------



## ellthom

This Smackdown did everything right on a lead up to Wrestlemania. It highlighted the title matches and the stakes, nearly everything was perfect on this show. I had been doubtful as the last three Smackdowns have been kinda lackluster but last nights in a big well done, here's hoping they keep it up. The only thing that needed more highlighting was the tag title as the womens title. But otherwise a good Smackdown.


----------



## Not Lying

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Another lame ass Becky match, they've already killed Mickie James. Becky should have just gone to the back of the line and been built back up, not continued the same feud. She's damaged goods and she's so tedious and dull at this point.


To be fair it was a decent match, nothing spectacular, I didn't watch the show live but the full-match available to see was 7:30-8min for a 2/3 falls match. Too many commercials for some reason. They blew their load very early with that feud and not enough hatred and development for them. 
Seems the WM match is building up to be Alexa/Nattie/Mickie/Becky 4-way, I expect Alexa to retain and Naomi return after the match and attack her for a hometown pop (lame)


----------



## Crasp

Honestly. What a fantastic episode. Fav episode or SD _or Raw_ in years for me.


----------



## Erik.

Thoughts after watching Smackdown

- Awesome opening segment to be honest. I'm almost saddened that Maryse/Nikki are going to be in the match because Cena/Miz would have been fine itself. Miz is absolutely amazing at the moment, character wise he is definitely the best he has ever been. Absolutely MARKED at the 'You Sold Out' chants - never thought I'd ever hear that, seriously. Tremendous stuff. 

- Cena's promo was brilliant too. Was definitely surprised to hear Undertaker's name come out of Cena's mouth but it was a nice surprise, Cena clearly wants it. You can tell Cena enjoyed cutting that promo too. It got me amped for their match to be honest, not going to lie. Both sold the segment and the inevitable match at Wrestlemania very well. Well done WWE.

- Yay, Becky won.

- Harper promo was enjoyable. Delivery was spot on.

- Wyatt promo was even better. 

- Harper/Styles time. Harper starting this off well. Dueling chants too? Awesome! - My god that dragon suplex :mark: :mark: - Oh god, here comes the fuckery. Though to be fair, I don't mind them re-starting the match, was enjoying it. STYLES WINS! Didn't expect that. :mark: 

- Honestly don't care for Ambrose/Corbin but they're building it so can't fault them. Corbin is horrendous on the mic though.

- Crews/Ziggler, meh.

- Wyatt time :mark: - Entrance always gives me goosebumps. Oh, Orton going to turn!? Interesting. Fuckkk, this is solid. This is a great main event segment. Wyatt selling it well too. 

I guess we get Orton/Styles next week.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Definition of Technician said:


> To be fair it was a decent match, nothing spectacular, I didn't watch the show live but the full-match available to see was 7:30-8min for a 2/3 falls match. Too many commercials for some reason. They blew their load very early with that feud and not enough hatred and development for them.
> Seems the WM match is building up to be Alexa/Nattie/Mickie/Becky 4-way, I expect Alexa to retain and Naomi return after the match and attack her for a hometown pop (lame)


This feuds terrible. There's no heat to it, it's just kind of there, they rush all the matches. The Becky character feels damaged, she needed a reboot after losing the Title to Alexa. I can't say that enough, everything she does now just feels the same, and feels boring.


----------



## Bazinga

LOL @ you smarks getting butthurt over Cena's promo.

You moan about WWE being too predictable/PG but when someone says something controversial you cry like a bunch of babies.

Anyway, brilliant episode of Smackdown from top to bottom. Nice curveball with Harper/AJ, Cena/Miz was fun and Orton/Bray was wacky but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Im no miz fan but WWE can ya stop with the Real World shit already? Its fucking boring to hear it constantly


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

After a few weeks totally away from WWE, I tried to watch SDL but just couldn't. WWE is so shit.


----------



## southrnbygrace

500 - Internal server error said:


> After a few weeks totally away from WWE, I tried to watch SDL but just couldn't. WWE is so ****.


Ditto. I flipped back and forth every so often from a rerun of Criminal Minds. 

Why do they continue to do these idiotic 15 and 20 minute promos to open the shows? Miz is never going to have anything to say that I want to hear (and yes, I realize not everyone feels that way). Involving Cena didn't help matters. Involving Maryse and Nikki helped even less.

I would much rather Harper have won the match with AJ, but again it goes down to personal opinions. I feel like Harper vs Wyatt would make more sense than AJ vs Wyatt. (vs Orton, I'm assuming)

What in the world was that ending about? Wyatt has always been too weird for my tastes, but that was over the top even for him.


----------



## chronoxiong

Lol at that ending on Smackdown. Dem camera angles inside the house Orton was in and then the angles of him when he's outside. Plus the editing showing the worms. That was kinda corny but I enjoyed it and enjoyed Bray Wyatt snapping at his "protege" turning on him. I think this popped out of nowhere as I thought they could've built more on it for another week or two. Oh well.

Alexa Bliss continues to look hot. Becky Lynch got a win over Mickie James. And the Cena/Nikki vs Miz/Maryse feud is going to begin. That was a great promo from everyone involved. The AJ Styles/Harper match was good all because Styles can make his opponents look amazing. Sucked that there were sign of the Tag Team Champs and the Usos.


----------



## Lariatoh!

:ha

So after all that build up, Styles squashes Harper! 

Geez, what the fuck. Did someone backstage come to their "senses" and say "Hey what the hell are we doing? Quick have AJ squash that guy we don't give two shits about!"


----------



## Honey Bucket

Lariatoh! said:


> :ha
> 
> So after all that build up, Styles squashes Harper!
> 
> Geez, what the fuck. Did someone backstage come to their "senses" and say "Hey what the hell are we doing? Quick have AJ squash that guy we don't give two shits about!"


Yeah...hardly a squash was it. You know better than that.


----------

